# * P60 Flashlight List {host}



## orbital

+


 * The P60 Flashlight List *
​
​ *{Brand * Model}
____________________________________________________________________

 *Aurora *SH290, X-06-1/2/3 

_*Bayco*_ Tac-200 

 _*Blackhawk*_ Falcata 

 _*Brinkman*_ Legend, Maxfire (LX models on both)

_*Brinyte*_ TA-01, TA-02A/B
 
 _*Cabela's*_ XPG (Xenon models)

 _*Dereelight*_ CL1H (V1~4 & T),  Javelin

_*Elzetta*_ ZFL-M60 {designed for Malkoff M series drop-ins} 

_*FARKA*_ F8 (may need slight modifications per drop-in)

_*FireKylin *_Bailiff & Tactical (T95) Series

*Fireworm* F1 {_Titanium_}
 
*FiveMega *Fresh ones always entering market, AA & all 18mm _bodies_, the Copper Ultra
 
 _*G&P*_ G2, M3, T6, T9, T12, R12

_*G&R *_SST-50
*
Hellfighter* X-4, X-8

 _*Huntlight*_ FT-01PJ, FT-01X SE (Luxeon versions on both)

 _*Kaidomain*_ KD Tough, T3 _from_ TLS

_*KDLITKER *_Kaidomain lights: various E6 models 

 _*Leupold*_ MX series w/ MX-100 bezel
*
LumaForce* LF1

_*LumensFactory* _Seraph SP-6, SP-6_*Ti*_ & SP-9
*
macscustoms *18500 Ti

_*Malkoff *_ MD2 & 4, Twisty {designed for Malkoff M series drop-ins} + MD*21700* Body and Switch

_*Manta Ray M6*_

_*M812*_ 

 _*Mega CREE*_ Q2

 _*MTE*_ M6-2

 _*MX Power*_ Cree 2xCR123A, ML-600, ML-660

*Nextorch *GT6A-S {Nylon 18650 host}, RT7

*OVEREADY *See site

*Pila *GL2/3/4 

_*Rayovac*_ DIY2AA-b (see here:)some drop-ins_ may_ be too big

 _*Romisen*_  RC-E4, RC-M4, RC-T603, RX-A

_*SKYRAY*_ S-R5

_*SmallSun *_ZY-A10, ZY-C73
 
 _*Smartfire*_ A-1, T1, see Ultrafire models
 
 _*Solarforce *_Gladiator, L2 (several Special Edition L2), L2B _bike light_, L2C _Carbon Fiber,_ L2D _side switch_, L2E _magnetic head_, L2-D18 {2x18650 body) 
L2i, L2m, L2N, L2P, L2r, L2T, Stainless L2T, L2X, P1, P1d, SF6, SF9, SF12 

 _*Spiderfire*_ Q5, R2, X-O3, X-666
 
 _*Superfire *_C1, see Ultrafire models 

_*Surefire *_ _*{SF}*_

3P, 3R
6, 6P, 6PD, 6PL, 6PN, 6R, 6Z 
 7Z 
9P, 9Z 
C2, C3 
D2, D3
G2, G2L, G2Z, G3, G3L, GZ2
M2
Z2, Z2-S, Z3

_* >> Surefire Weaponlight models *_

> 617FA, 617FGA, 617FLG, 617LF
> 618FA, 618FGA, 618LF, 618LFG & 620LT
> 621FA, 621FGA, 621LF
> 623FA, 623FGA, 623LF, 623LFG
> 628, 628F, 628L, 628LF
 > 636FA, 636FGA, 636LF, 636LFG & 660
> M951XM07, M952XM07
> P111

_*SViTAC *_ST-1
_*
TacLites *_M600-B

_*Tank007*_ Pt10

*Texas Lumens *Various P60 hosts, including optional *20700 *battery tube size=}

*TNC Products *custom copper ect.}=see site

_*Trustfire*_ T1-Q5, TR-B1/2/3, TR-C1 & 2, TR-C6, TR-Q5, TR-Q8

 _*TR-C2*_
 
 _*Ultrafire*_ 6P, 9P, 12P, C1, C309, Alpha-C1, L2, M5, SG.DX-B,  UF-762 Firearm Mount
WF-501A~D, WF-502B~D, WF-503B/C + extension option, 504B 

_*UniqueFire*_ L2, M2, R5
 
_*Vital Gear* _ F2

 _*Wolf-Eyes*_ See Notes:

*XLight  *HA-III Cree Q3 kit, HA-III Cree Q5, HA-III 14500

 _*XTAR*_ P4

_*Zhongwin *_Farka F8, Xeno G5 {only _original _versions for both, compatible as P60}.. manufacturing dates needed~
 
 ****Custom & mod designs*

~ Add any lights I missed, or compatibility issue. 

Thanks for the input...:thumbsup:
______________________________________________________________________________________________

Notes:
 
 _*The P60 is a light engine/reflector *_*size*_*, commonly referred to as a 'drop-in' *_*.*_
_
I: Depending on your host light, you may need a retaining/contact spring to complete P60 install. 
Springs may need to be 'trimmed to fit.

II: Wolf-Eyes lights are designed specifically for Wolf-Eyes drop-ins.
_Their__ drop-ins will work in other P60 hosts, with the addition of a contact spring. 

_III: The Boker BO006, Pelican M6, Pentagon Light X1 & Tactical Operations Products Stryker 
all need modifications to work.

IV: P60 ~ D26 can be interchanged, double check your light.

V: Remember your Voltages...


----------



## bspofford

*Re: * P60 Flashlight List*

The HuntLight FT01X SE (HAIII) and PJ (type II) with LuxIII U-bin modules are P60 compatible, but the CREE X-RE model is not. DereeLight has forward clickys while HuntLight has reverse clickys, but the multi-mode DereeLight modules work fine in the Huntlight hosts. Both have AR glass and retaining rings to keep the glass and o-ring from falling out when you change modules. I have a Q5 SmartFire T1 in the mail from DX, and it looks like a blend of CL1H and FT01X designs. The Ultrafire 502B is an inexpensive host that resembles the HuntLight FT01X, but it is type II and has plain glass. Most will want to knock out the plastic insert at the top of the battery tube by inserting a dowel from the tail end and rapping it sharply. The Alpha C-1 is made by Ultrafire and Trustfire. Both are type II with plain glass. In my opinion, the o-rings and threads are better on the Ultrafire while the clip is better on the Trustfire.


----------



## adamlau

*Re: * P60 Flashlight List*

The SF G2Z and M2.


----------



## LightInTheWallet

*Re: * P60 Flashlight List*

This needs to become a "sticky" . Maybe with the word "host" included.


----------



## harddrive

*Re: * P60 Flashlight List*

Wolf Eyes lights will not work with "P60" drop-ins such as Malkoff, BOG, Dereelight, DX modules etc. 

The Wolf Eyes drop in will however work in P60 hosts with the adition of a contact spring. 





Here's a couple of cheap ones to add to the list:

Solarforce L2 (From ebay = Solarforce L2 ebay add )

G&P T6


----------



## orbital

+

Additions placed.

Thanks for input.

:twothumbs


----------



## Stereodude

orbital said:


> *Huntlight*: FP01JP, FT01X SE


As bspofford notes you should add a note to clarify that the Cree X-RE version of the FT01XSE will not accept a P60 drop in, and only the Luxeon III version.


----------



## diesel_dad

I have two of the older Huntlights. I just ordered a Dereelight DI(Digital Infinite) WC Q5 drop in w/(OP). Just hope it works...


----------



## gratewhitehuntr

I really hate all the non P60 info going on in posts like this.

I wish all the banter and discussion could be deleted (eventually) to come up with a clean list.

Perhaps some sort of form with lines that a poster could paste and then fill in so it didn't all look the same, as in people who don't know how to form paragraphs and such.

Some mod stick up a from with lines that can be copied and pasted and filled in to make actual info easier to see please.

My grocery list would be pretty damn confusing if it read..

MILK
EGGS
are those the brown eggs or the white eggs?
white eggs
large medium or small?
BREAD
small
but you know that there is more egg in the XL right
but they cost more
BUTTER
I think the brown taste better
RICE
fine, brown
ok, what size?
PEANUT BUTTER

A list should be a list.
Not a debate over what is on the list.

Crap, now I've added my own non P60 stuff....


----------



## orbital

+

gratewhitehuntr,

Refer to post #1, ..that's the most current list. 

This list will be updated.


----------



## Fird

Sticky please! and thanks for the list!!


----------



## bspofford

Stereodude said:


> As bspofford notes you should add a note to clarify that the Cree X-RE version of the FT01XSE will not accept a P60 drop in, and only the Luxeon III version.


 
Actually, the pill is threaded into the neck of the body. If you unthread it, with some difficulty, you should have the same host. The real question is whether or not you would want to upgrade a 5-mode CREE P4 for something else at this time. The Lux III U-bin host last cost about half the CREE X-RE model, so it makes more sense to upgrade it with a Q5 P60 module. Regardless, the concept of upgrading any of these hosts for only $10 - $35 is wonderful!:twothumbs


----------



## Buckeye

I have the Cabelas XPG 6V Camo. It is a metal body flashlight with a rubbery coating that the camo is on. I tried the P60 incandescant bulb from my SF G2 and it worked. Not sure what LED drop-ins work in it though.


----------



## flash_bang

thanks for the list! awesome info…

HAGO,
Flash


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

The Wolf-Eyes Raider is P60 compatible too, not to mention various PILAs.


----------



## bspofford

diesel_dad said:


> I have two of the older Huntlights. I just ordered a Dereelight DI(Digital Infinite) WC Q5 drop in w/(OP). Just hope it works...


 
Every Dereelight module, including the multimode Q5 modules, work fine in my older Huntlight hosts. The CL1H has a forward clicky while the Huntlight FT01X has a reverse clicky, but the mode changing seems to work just fine. I've also ordered some digital infinite modules and assume that they too will work just fine with the reverse clicky. Don't forget that most Dereelight modules are 4.2V maximum, so you can't use 2X16340 or 2XCR123A.


----------



## Zenster

... and one more suggestion:

Not only should this be a sticky, but perhaps it might more appropriately be integrated with the current sticky "P60 sized LED drop-in's" since the subject matter is virtually identical. 

It would make a great match up if the information in the first post of this thread could be added into the first post of the other (sticky) thread and then the first thread be re-titled: "P60 sized LED drop-in's and hosts".

Just tryin' to be useful and look busy because I couldn't find a broom...


----------



## orbital

flash_bang said:


> thanks for the list! awesome info…
> 
> HAGO,
> Flash



+

Thanks! 

List updated.


----------



## bspofford

Does anybody know if the Romisen RC-E4 is P60 compatible?


----------



## Cnote

Great List


----------



## big beam

The Cabelas extreme lights series( 2,3+4 cell ) also take P60 drop-ins.At least the ones from DX I have.
DON


----------



## Preben

Hmm.... As much as I like Wolf-eyes, I'd remove them from this list. Their drop-ins will fit just fine in most lights intended for P60s (with the extra spring). However, you couldn't possibly fit, for example, one of Dereelight's drop-ins in a Sniper.


----------



## 0dBm

Add Surefire 6Z.


----------



## orbital

+

Updates in place.

Also, this List is now located within the Sticky thread *'* p60 sized led drop-in's

Thanks for the input...


----------



## Fizz753

*Re: * P60 Flashlight List*



harddrive said:


> Here's a couple of cheap ones to add to the list:
> 
> Solarforce L2 (From ebay = Solarforce L2 ebay add )
> 
> G&P T6



For what it is worth I can back up the Solarforce L2.
The two I ordered arrived today. Put a 17670 in and tried a few dropins.

Surefire P60L = worked fine
Older 3.7 volt incandescent from AW = worked fine
Malkoff Devices Q2 version = worked fine
BOG-USA Cree Q5 = not the best voltage and needed the extra contact spring but worked fine


----------



## orbital

+

Just thought I'd confirm a couple of lights from the list.

Today I received a Huntlight FT-01PJ (Luxeon version) and installed a 3SD w/ SMO reflector. Quality switch and solid build.
Note: the FT-01PJ will take most protected 18650, protected 17670 for sure.

Also an UltraFire WF-502D w/ a DX SSC P60 drop-in that will run from (2) 18650 protected cells.
I know its a slightly odd looking light, but should run for hours.


----------



## bspofford

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Just thought I'd confirm a couple of lights from the list.
> 
> Today I received a Huntlight FP-01PJ (Luxeon version) and installed a 3SD w/ SMO reflector. Quality switch and solid build.
> Note: the FP-01PJ will not take protected 18650, but protected 17670 fine.
> 
> Also an UltraFire WF-502D w/ a DX SSC P60 drop-in that will run from (2) 18650 protected cells.
> I know its a slightly odd looking light, but should run for hours.


 
Do you mean Huntlight FT01PJ? I have a number of them, and all my protected 18650 cells (AW, Ultrafire, Trustfire, Battery Junction) fit just fine.


----------



## orbital

bspofford said:


> Do you mean Huntlight FT01PJ? I have a number of them, and all my protected 18650 cells (AW, Ultrafire, Trustfire, Battery Junction) fit just fine.



+

I meant the FT,..typo.

My protected cells could fit, but I'd have to take the FT apart to get them out, they wouldn't slide out. 

No big deal.


----------



## bspofford

orbital said:


> +
> 
> I meant the FT,..typo.
> 
> My protected cells could fit, but I'd have to take the FT apart to get them out, they wouldn't slide out.
> 
> No big deal.


 
Maybe you can tune up your cells. Roll them between to boards to align the internal components of the cell. Often they seem wider because the various cylinders are like an old Greek column that has segments that aren't aligned with one another.


----------



## orbital

bspofford said:


> Maybe you can tune up your cells. Roll them between to boards to align the internal components of the cell. Often they seem wider because the various cylinders are like an old Greek column that has segments that aren't aligned with one another.



+

Thanks, I corrected my post #26....:thumbsup:


----------



## Tempest UK

SureFire:

G2L, G3L, D2, D3, Z3, 7Z, 9Z, 3P, 3R, 6R, 6PD, 6PL, 6 and probably a few others I can't think of right now, without getting into the more obscure models.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## HunkaBurninLove

FWIW, I have an old Brinkmann Legend LX and put in a Wolf-Eyes Q5 drop-in module (after I removed the stock incandescent light). Fits perfectly.

The DX 6090 does NOT fit in the Legend LX. It's just a tad too thick and the reflector sticks out about 2-3mm too much where the lid of the lamphead won't engage the threads.


----------



## adamlau

Perhaps you should include the D26 standard, and not just the P60 notation in reference to such lamp assemblies.


----------



## orbital

adamlau said:


> Perhaps you should include the D26 standard, and not just the P60 notation in reference to such lamp assemblies.



+

Let me know the light bodies that will take that D26s' Thanks.


----------



## bspofford

I suspected that the Romisen RC-E4 might be a P60 light because one photo on DX showed a typical spring arrangement on the undersurface of the detached head. Nobody could confirm this for me, so I ordered one. Yes, it is another P60 host, but it has a few problems. First, the glass doesn't have a retaining ring, so you need to be careful that it doesn't fall out when changing modules. Second, although Romisen reports this light can have upto 160 lumens, the module that shipped with it isn't nearly as bright as the RC-F4 or RC-G4. I even doubt that it hits 100 lumens. Third, an unprotected 18650 cell is snug, and protected cells don't fit. The body has a thick enough wall so that a motivated modder could bore it out. Protected 17670 cells are somewhat loose but work. Fourth, the reverse clicky has a hi > off > low > off sequence using a resistor. This should work fine with one-mode modules, but the switch would probably need to be changed to a single-mode clicky with multimode modules. I wanted a two mode switch for my RC-G4, so I exchanged them and inserted a five-mode module in the E4. Overall, the light just isn't as nice as the Romisen RC-F4, RC-G4, RC-G2 or C3. The SuperFire WF-510B xenon for about $10 at DX is probably a better choice for an economy 2X16340 or 2XCR123A host. The TrustFire TR-C2 for about $17 is probably a better choice for an economy 18650 host.


----------



## bspofford

The Romisen RC-M4 also takes P60 modules. It is a one-mode 1X18650 or 2X16340 host, but I do not know if it takes protected 18650 cells. I also do not know if it has a retaining ring holding the glass in place. The RC-E4 glass is loose.

I have also found that many P60 modules are tight in the RC-E4 and have to be pushed out from below. Today I inserted a new one-mode MTE Q5 (<$10), and it fits perfectly. The resistor in the switch makes this configuration a two-mode light.


----------



## orbital

bspofford said:


> The Romisen RC-M4 also takes P60 modules. It is a one-mode 1X18650 or 2X16340 host, but I do not know if it takes protected 18650 cells. I also do not know if it has a retaining ring holding the glass in place. The RC-E4 glass is loose.
> 
> I have also found that many P60 modules are tight in the RC-E4 and have to be pushed out from below. Today I inserted a new one-mode MTE Q5 (<$10), and it fits perfectly. The resistor in the switch makes this configuration a two-mode light.



Thanks for all your input on this thread, you've been a big help...:twothumbs

Hope the list is helpful to people.


----------



## orbital

+

Added the Surefire GZ2 from the new '08 catalog,..are there any I missed?


----------



## bspofford

Cabella's XPG lights are apparently Surefire 6P knockoffs that use P60 modules. _(P.S. A combo light + knife package is on sale for $19.99 or about 1/3 the usual price.)_


----------



## bspofford

Received three more RC-E4 lights yesterday. Romisen has changed specs on this light, and the new ones hold protected 18650 cells. The wall of the battery tube was thick enough, so they must have decided to bore a larger opening in the existing tube. Now if they add a retaining ring under the lens and enlarge the throat of the module chamber by about 0.1mm, it will be a nice host. Remember, this has a HI > OFF > LOW > OFF clicky and provides a two-mode light with one-mode modules.


----------



## lyrrag

Are there any single 123 hosts for p60?:wave:


----------



## jimtsport

Do you have any info on what Pelican model take the P60 modules?


----------



## orbital

jimtsport said:


> Do you have any info on what Pelican model take the P60 modules?



+

Good question,
it almost looks as if the Pelican M6 2320 & 3320 could be P60 lights.

Before I add them to the list, can anyone confirm them as being P60s?


----------



## orbital

+

To confirm a P60 host I got today.

Romisen RC-M4,.. I'm going out on a limb saying this could be the best P60 chassis/dollar. 
Very good fit and finish with super threads, 
solid clicky switch (I gauge lights on how good the switch is) and takes protected 18650s' perfectly. 

Got it from DX.

For all the people who complain about buying from DX or Kai are missing out on terrific deals like this.


----------



## chewy78

bspofford said:


> Cabella's XPG lights are apparently Surefire 6P knockoffs that use P60 modules. _(P.S. A combo light + knife package is on sale for $19.99 or about 1/3 the usual price.)_



Has anybody have tried the bog super premium q5, or the wolfeyes q5 dropin in a cabelas xpg 6volt model? Would i need a retainingring/contact spring modification for them to fit ? I got two of them while they were on sale.


----------



## harddrive

Has anyone used a Blackhawk Falcata as a P60 host? I remember reading somewhere that you could remove the reflector from inside the head and then use P60 lamps.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## bspofford

orbital said:


> +





orbital said:


> To confirm a P60 host I got today.
> 
> Romisen RC-M4,.. I'm going out on a limb saying this could be the best P60 chassis/dollar.
> Very good fit and finish with super threads,
> solid clicky switch (I gauge lights on how good the switch is) and takes protected 18650s' perfectly.
> 
> Got it from DX.
> 
> For all the people who complain about buying from DX or Kai are missing out on terrific deals like this.


 
*If you stand the RC-M4 and the SmartFire Xenon side-by-side, you can't tell them apart. Actually, the SmartFire is a few mm shorter and is a 2XCR123A body while the RC-M4 accommodates protected 18650 cells. They are so similar, it is hard to imagine that they are not manufactured in the same place. Both have a threaded retaining ring holding the glass, and both look great with a GITD switch cover and lens o-ring. As far as chassis/dollar, the SmartFire is a mere $9 shipped! I put the P-60 module from my TrustFire T1 in the SmartFire body since it is as bright as a DereeLight 3SD on high if you run it on 2XCR123A (listed as 18650 only on DX). Here is the link: *http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.903


----------



## orbital

bspofford said:


> *If you stand the RC-M4 and the SmartFire Xenon side-by-side, you can't tell them apart. Actually, the SmartFire is a few mm shorter and is a 2XCR123A body while the RC-M4 accommodates protected 18650 cells. They are so similar, it is hard to imagine that they are not manufactured in the same place. Both have a threaded retaining ring holding the glass, and both look great with a GITD switch cover and lens o-ring. As far as chassis/dollar, the SmartFire is a mere $9 shipped! I put the P-60 module from my TrustFire T1 in the SmartFire body since it is as bright as a DereeLight 3SD on high if you run it on 2XCR123A (listed as 18650 only on DX). Here is the link: *http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.903



+

Does the SuperFire/SmartFire Xenon have a model number?

Just wondering if its a WF-501B or maybe something new for the list.


----------



## bspofford

Oops! It's a *SuperFire WF-501B* xenon from DX for about $9. I screwed up on the ????Fire name.


----------



## MartinSE

lyrrag said:


> Are there any single 123 hosts for p60?:wave:



I think the surefire 3p is. I'm curious about others. A 1x18500 P60-host would also be nice.


----------



## MartinSE

Bump, are there no other 1X123 P60-hosts?


----------



## orbital

MartinSE said:


> Bump, are there no other 1X123 P60-hosts?



+
The Ultrafire WF-501A just may be,..some smaller lights like the Huntlight FT-02XSE have a slightly smaller drop-in.

The WF-501A is likely a single RCR123 P60 light.

Great question...


----------



## Yapo

I was thinking of buying a Solarforce L2 for my dereelight droppin but was wanting to use protected 18650...can they fit? or only 17670 fit? or is the body thick enough to file/sand/dremel it to make it fit?


----------



## harddrive

Yapo;23P clonep88439 said:


> I was thinking of buying a Solarforce L2 for my dereelight droppin but was wanting to use protected 18650...can they fit? or only 17670 fit? or is the body thick enough to file/sand/dremel it to make it fit?



My understanding is they are a clone of the Surefire 6P body and that the 18650 will NOT fit. You could get is bored out by an engineering place. I did this with a G&P 9P clone. Cost $15 AUD.

The other option is to use a 17670 battery. I used Dereelight drop in and 17670 in a Surefire 6P and got about 70 minutes runtime. I was happy with this light but ended up buying a Leefbody and running a 18650. It is no brighter but has longer runtime.


----------



## bspofford

bspofford said:


> Oops! It's a *SuperFire WF-501B* xenon from DX for about $9. I screwed up on the ????Fire name.


 
I ordered several SuperFire WF-501B lights for hosts from DX and received UltraFire WF-501B lights instead. One notable difference is that the retaining ring under the lens on the UltraFire is glued. You can't unthread it to replace the lens with UCL glass or add a GITD o-ring. Machining is also much rougher on the UltraFire. Unfortunately, these types of substitutions by DX are the norm.


----------



## psychbeat

Whoa those look pretty cool!

Still might want a Cryos or beefy head on there with high power drops


----------



## Monkeyboab

Is this a p60 host?

Ultrafire WF-502B 3W Cree 18650 Flashlight 

Thanks Rob


----------



## orbital

+

Does anyone think these two new Trustfire lights are P60 hosts?

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11918

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11919


----------



## Yapo

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Does anyone think these two new Trustfire lights are P60 hosts?
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11918
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11919


 
I'd guess they would be...they look fairly similiar to the ultrafire 502b but none of the pictures show the head/module taken apart so i'm not too sure because DX usually shows everything taken apart for flashlight unless theyre glued and cant be


----------



## glenda17

is the romisen RC-G4 a p60 host ?


----------



## orbital

Monkeyboab said:


> Is this a p60 host?
> 
> Ultrafire WF-502B 3W Cree 18650 Flashlight
> 
> Thanks Rob



+

Yes, the WF-502B is definitely a P60.

_________________________________

The Romisen RC-G4 is just like the Ultrafire C2, thats not a P60.


----------



## kosPap

Monkeyboab said:


> Is this a p60 host?
> 
> Ultrafire WF-502B 3W Cree 18650 Flashlight
> 
> Thanks Rob


 
Definetely and has a roomy head too that will fit maybe ANY module. (to heat dissipation expenxse). But all of the ones that passed through my hands had switch problems...


----------



## orbital

kosPap said:


> Definetely and has a roomy head too that will fit maybe ANY module. (to heat dissipation expenxse). But all of the ones that passed through my hands had switch problems...



+

These are worth their weight in gold:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5632


----------



## kosPap

_


orbital said:



+

Click to expand...

_


orbital said:


> _These are worth their weight in gold:_
> _http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5632[/quote__]_
> 
> Plus one! An installation tips is needed though. Get a faucet rubber ring. it is 3-4mm thick and about the proper diameter. Enlarge the hole to 9mm with a special hole-cutting punch. (The only thing that works).
> In case soemone is that depewrate i can send him some cut by me at no expense,
> 
> BTW be careful with the -502 and all the similar flashlights. if you install the switch in the "on" setting.....or you replace the module with switch on and batteries already in the flashlight, there is a good chance you will sort and burn/melt the switch. Do not ask me how I know....
> 
> all the best Kostas


----------



## Flash007

bspofford said:


> The Romisen RC-M4 also takes P60 modules. It is a one-mode 1X18650 or 2X16340 host, but I do not know if it takes protected 18650 cells. I also do not know if it has a retaining ring holding the glass in place. The RC-E4 glass is loose.
> 
> I have also found that many P60 modules are tight in the RC-E4 and have to be pushed out from below. Today I inserted a new one-mode MTE Q5 (<$10), and it fits perfectly. The resistor in the switch makes this configuration a two-mode light.


 


I just have received my gray Romisen RC-M4.
My newest (2 months) AW protected 18650's fits OK, but there is zero tolerance (like vacuum). No problem to put in and out the battery.

My older AW protected 18650's (about 18 months) fits also, but more tightly. You must softly push to put the cell in the tub, and a little shake the tub to pull the battery.

No problem for me.

I have also Trustfire protected 18650 cell (gray color).
It fits also, but you must push harder to put in, and to pull out, you must open the head and push with the finger tu pull out the cell.

The RC-M4 has a retaining ring holding the lens in place. I have tighten more this ring, in my case. This retaining ring is a good thing. 

Various P60 type led assemblies fits in the head, with zero tolerance also (tight).

Standard led dropin delivered with the lamp is very weak (driver too weak, and cree P4 ? maybe).

I've putted in my 5-mode Cree Q4 WC from supertactical (operating at 3.0v --- 4.2v, thus one 17670/18650) and it's day and night compared to the standard module delivered with the RC-M4.

Before I use this dropin in my Surefire M2 with one 17670, and now I have the same dropin, but use it with 18650 cell (more runtime), and in a cheap and well build flashlight).

The only negative point I found is the grip on the body.
Not slippery, but it can be better (checkering will be good, like in my Romisen RC-F4).


----------



## orbital

+

Updates in place, 

thanks for input!..:thumbsup:


----------



## sb_pete

I believe the *Nextorch *line of SF clones are also P60's. I don't own one but I saw them at the local gun shop the other day and took one apart. It looked like a p60/d26 reflector assembly.

http://www.nextorch.com
website has some dead links and takes its time about loading:shrug:. Go to "showroom" at the bottom of the first page to see their lights.


----------



## copperfox

Do surefire tailcaps fit on the *Romisen RC-M4*????


----------



## santza

Thoughts about DX sku.903 WF-501B
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.903

Has places for o-rings, yet no o-rings were shipped with the light. So not waterproof at all unless you get o-rings separately.

Very poor machining, bezel was stuck and didnt remove without tools + threads were in bad shape and not oiled -> Now I have very bad scratches in body due to use of tools to open bezel.

Cheap feeling clickie with no momentary option, if you get this light, make sure to buy these too: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5632

Probably 18650 will fit. Stock 9v lamp bright with 2x RCR123 3,6v

Dx sku .6090 is compatible.

I thought this was going to make a good p60 host but no way. I dont recommend this to anyone. Save some money and get a better host.

Now i'm still looking for a decent moderately priced p60 host, good ideas anyone? Preferably with momentary function and HAIII.


----------



## bspofford

Santza is right about the UltraFire WF-501B Xenon. The SuperFire WF-501B used to be a very nice host with a threaded retaining ring holding the glass in place, more refined machining, and better finish. Now both UltraFire and SuperFire WF-501B models from DX and KD are junk. I recently ordered a few SuperFire WF-501C lights from KD, and they have the same quality as the older lights. Maybe this is new old stock. If you change out the one-mode R1 module from a SolarForce L2 light, the 3X16340 size of the WF-501C offers 80% increase in brightness.


----------



## Wolf359

the dx WF-501B do not take 18650 cells. the KD ultrafire WF-501B Benno does take protected 18650 trustfire cells. i use the kd ones as cheap hosts for old P60 modules. not get quality but better than leaving old modules in a draw.


----------



## orbital

santza said:


> Thoughts about DX sku.903 WF-501B
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.903
> 
> Has places for o-rings, yet no o-rings were shipped with the light. So not waterproof at all unless you get o-rings separately.
> 
> Very poor machining, bezel was stuck and didnt remove without tools + threads were in bad shape and not oiled -> Now I have very bad scratches in body due to use of tools to open bezel.
> 
> Cheap feeling clickie with no momentary option, if you get this light, make sure to buy these too: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5632
> 
> Probably 18650 will fit. Stock 9v lamp bright with 2x RCR123 3,6v
> 
> Dx sku .6090 is compatible.
> 
> I thought this was going to make a good p60 host but no way. I dont recommend this to anyone. Save some money and get a better host.
> 
> Now i'm still looking for a decent moderately priced p60 host, good ideas anyone? Preferably with momentary function and HAIII.



+

Dereelight CL1H must be mentioned for a top P60 light. 
Quality build, HA III coating, forward switch and great customer service.

If you want to go cheaper;
there is the Trustfire T1, its a knockoff of the Dereelight and Huntlight models. 
You would have to buy a forward switch, Lumapower does have a forward switch that should fit.


----------



## Wolf359

i would go for the trustfire T1 but for one reason the clip. a m8 has one and i borrowed it for afew days and found the clip a pain. 

next payday i plan to bite the bullet and order a CL1H only downside is the fee the royal mail in the UK charge to collect the import duty. last time it was for a SOG knife i ordered £8 ($16) fee to collect £0.57 ($1.14) in duty.


----------



## santza

I'm considering a surefire 6p. That should be bulletproof enough + good upgradeability. Or is sf C2 worth the extra cost? I think 6p would still be better pocketable.


----------



## dmz

it would be great if there was a pic of the flashlight next to the description on the list. Even with out the pics the list is great!!!


----------



## santza

WOW just got a SF G2. I'm really impressed! My first surefire. Now this is what I wanted when I decided to get a p60 host, built like a tank + upgradeable.


----------



## bspofford

Just ordered a TrustFire TR-B1 from KD. *Is this the only 1X16340 light on the list?* Does anybody know if the lens on the TR-B series lights is glued like the TR-C1 or does it have a threaded (_i.e.,_ removable) retaining ring like the T1?


----------



## kosPap

no...there is the WF-501A (or G30) available from QualityChinaGoods. But there are differences with the DX WF-501Bs. The head is larger in diameter (internally too). 

My WF-501A from there came with a screw on lens retainer but too much tightening of the head will push the lens o-ring out....

good luck, Kostas


----------



## Brownstone

Surely someone makes a AA powered P60 host?


----------



## phreeflow

Mods...can we please get this post STICKIED to match with the P60 Dropin Sticky??


----------



## bguy

I'm looking to add at least 1 p60 host. Of all the hosts listed, it sounds like the Dereelight CL1H is the only one Hard Anodized, and with a forward clicky. Is that correct? I'll probably get a SF 6P just to have the standard, but I prefer forward clickies without having to spend almost $40 more for a Z49 switch. I had an Inova with the "push for momentary, twist for on" switch and don't care for it. 

Bradley


----------



## bspofford

The Huntlights are HAIII, but they have reverse clickys.


----------



## orbital

+ 

Some updates in place, & cleaned up the list a bit.

Let me know if I'v missed any P60 lights..






thanks


----------



## bspofford

The latest version of the TrustFire T1 is labeled "TrustFire Q5". Another note about upgrades:
1) The 28mm double-sided multicoated HD glass from KD fits this light perfectly.
2) The 7/8" GITD o-ring from Got Glo-Rings? can be used to replace the lens o-ring.
3) The center post on the GITD silicone switch cover is about 2mm too long, and it works better if about 2mm is trimmed with a razor blade.


----------



## kramer5150

The Tactical Operation Products Striker (LED and Xenon) accepts a Surefire P60 drop in (but *not *the fatter DX/BOG type of module).

There was an open-box Xenon unit at Frys I was playing around with the other day.


----------



## kramer5150

santza said:


> Thoughts about DX sku.903 WF-501B
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.903
> 
> Has places for o-rings, yet no o-rings were shipped with the light. So not waterproof at all unless you get o-rings separately.
> 
> Very poor machining, bezel was stuck and didnt remove without tools + threads were in bad shape and not oiled -> Now I have very bad scratches in body due to use of tools to open bezel.
> 
> Cheap feeling clickie with no momentary option, if you get this light, make sure to buy these too: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5632
> 
> Probably 18650 will fit. Stock 9v lamp bright with 2x RCR123 3,6v
> 
> Dx sku .6090 is compatible.
> 
> I thought this was going to make a good p60 host but no way. I dont recommend this to anyone. Save some money and get a better host.
> 
> Now i'm still looking for a decent moderately priced p60 host, good ideas anyone? Preferably with momentary function and HAIII.



My DX WF-501B just arrived today. I disagree with most of these comments.

-Mine came with O-rings at all junctions. The O-rings fit nice and snug, with plenty of compression and engagement with mating parts. This a far better scenario than loose seals that do not engage. Silicone grease is the key to smoothness.

-I would say machine quality is average for a Chinese origin light. NO WHERE near as crude and burr-ridden as my Lowes Task force, but not as refined and cleanly executed as my Nuwai lights. Of course none of these compare to a Surefire in this regard. Threads are tight and grindy out of the box. Generous Silicone grease makes them perfectly tolerable. I had to use a strap wrench to get the bezel off, but once I did I lubed it up and now is easy to remove by hand.

-The switch is a reverse clicky, so there is some degree of momentary operation. VERY few lights in the under $20 price range have forward clicky switches with momentary-on functions. I can only think of one.

- I agree!! The clicky switch feels cheap to me too. Then again this is my impression with every clicky I have tried.

Still too early for beam shots and ceiling bouce tests... stay tuned.:wave:

Video review and beam shots are here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD34YvaGMoo


----------



## Dead_Nuts

How about a Surefire 6P for $35?

http://cgi.ebay.com/SUREFIRE-6P-Brand-New-Sealed-Never-Used-L-K_W0QQitemZ250249316698QQihZ015QQcategoryZ106987QQ ssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bguy

Dead_Nuts said:


> How about a Surefire 6P for $35?


 
Wow, $41 shipped, not bad. That item was out of them, but he has a new one up with 22 avaialable, make that 21, I got one. 

Curse you CPF, more money spent! Up until now I've tried to limit myself to $30 for the lights. Like the SL PP4AA, VB-16, Rexlight, POB HID, and countless cheaper lights. Now you have me up to $41, and it's not even LED yet. 

Bradley


----------



## mosbydaw

Best and brightest dropin for Brinkmann Maxfire cr123 x 2? I read the threads but am now in overload with all the info on the threads. I do not have superknowledge to understand the specs or skills to go with fancy mods or adjustments. Any suggestion re best and brightest and simplest to install dropin without mods into my many Brinkmann Maxfires? I love the light but ever since having cree Q5 on other lights I want bright bright bright!
Thanks!


----------



## enLIGHTenment

Is the 3W Pelican M6 (HA finish; model 2390) usable as a M60 host or are only the older models P60 compatible?


----------



## orbital

+

mosbydaw, there are _lots_ of P60s to choose from on the drop-in list.
~ It really comes down to your voltage used and how much you $pend. (from Malkoff to budget drop-in)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193992

enLIGHTenment, I don't think thats a P60 (drop-in) light. I actually called Pelican about some lights and drop-in (modules) lamps ect.., 
they had no idea what I was talking about...


----------



## enLIGHTenment

orbital said:


> enLIGHTenment, I don't think thats a P60 (drop-in) light. I actually called Pelican about some lights and drop-in (modules) lamps ect.., they had no idea what I was talking about...



I don't think any of the M6 variants were designed as P60 lights, but the interior of the 2320 (xenon) looks suspiciously like a P60 based light. See: http://dmcleish.com/CPF/Pelican-M6/index.html

The 2390 (3W Luxeon version) is a design derivative of the 2320 but I haven't been able to find any information on how much Pelican changed the interior.


----------



## 1dash1

:bump:
Shouldn't this discussion thread be a sticky? Seems worthwhile.

How about posting a sticky for discussions of interest?


----------



## HunkaBurninLove

enLIGHTenment, 
I don't have the hard anodized version (only the black Pelican M6). I just tried a Malkoff M60L and it would not work. Looks like the spring is too short to make contact with the battery tops. Not sure if the brass needs to make contact with the flashlight body to complete the circuit because I didn't want to mess up my Malkoff by extending the spring . 

Just bought a Deal Extreme 1447 drop-in module for it. A pretty nice upgrade for $14.



enLIGHTenment said:


> I don't think any of the M6 variants were designed as P60 lights, but the interior of the 2320 (xenon) looks suspiciously like a P60 based light. See: http://dmcleish.com/CPF/Pelican-M6/index.html
> 
> The 2390 (3W Luxeon version) is a design derivative of the 2320 but I haven't been able to find any information on how much Pelican changed the interior.


----------



## enLIGHTenment

HunkaBurninLove said:


> enLIGHTenment,
> I don't have the hard anodized version (only the black Pelican M6). I just tried a Malkoff M60L and it would not work.



Thanks for that. Looks like the M6 should be removed from the hosts list.


On a related note, has anyone had any luck using an M60 in Pila's current (not WolfEyes-rebadge) GL2 or other Pila lights?


----------



## orbital

HunkaBurninLove said:


> enLIGHTenment,
> I don't have the hard anodized version (only the black Pelican M6). I just tried a Malkoff M60L and it would not work. Looks like the spring is too short to make contact with the battery tops. Not sure if the brass needs to make contact with the flashlight body to complete the circuit because I didn't want to mess up my Malkoff by extending the spring .
> 
> Just bought a Deal Extreme 1447 drop-in module for it. A pretty nice upgrade for $14.



H/B/L, If the DX 1447 drop-in works in your light,...thats a good sign, you should be able to use almost every other drop-in.
Malkoff has a Spring Washer that is required for some lights, wonder of that would be the fix for your light,...to use your M60L.

By the way, is your Pelican a 2320 M6?


----------



## HunkaBurninLove

It's the older Pelican M6 LED version (not the xenon version nor the hard anodize version). I got the Malkoff via the B/S/T here so I didn't have the option to get the spring. I do have some springs from a few miscellaneous DX drop-ins and may try that.

Someone mentioned on another thread that the DX 11836 worked in 
his Pelican M6.

Sorry that I mix up the xenon and LED version of the Pelican M6 .

EDIT: come to think of it, I do have the xenon 2320 version of the light and haven't tried replacing that reflector. To clarify, the DX 1447 works in my LED Pelican and the xenon Pelican is untested.


----------



## yekim

I do not have a P60 but I do have a DX LED drop in and it fits without the outer spring. It is like 1-2mm long so the bezel does not screw down 100% but it is pretty close.




harddrive said:


> Has anyone used a Blackhawk Falcata as a P60 host? I remember reading somewhere that you could remove the reflector from inside the head and then use P60 lamps.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## orbital

yekim said:


> I do not have a P60 but I do have a DX LED drop in and it fits without the outer spring. It is like 1-2mm long so the bezel does not screw down 100% but it is pretty close.



+

I'll take that as a new light to add to the list, the Blackhawk Falcata.

:thumbsup:..thanks!


----------



## wwglen

I just received the DealExtreme 11836 R2 Drop-in.

IT fit my Pelican M6 LED (1 watt newer non focusing design) like it was made for it.

If I have any problems down the road I will report on it.

wwglen


----------



## HunkaBurninLove

Darn.....I also just received the Deal Extreme 11836 R2 drop-in but for me, it didn't fit _my_ Pelican M6 LED. My Deal Extreme 1447 works fine, but not the 11836 :sigh:. I also need to mention that my Pelican did have some problems when I first bought it (intermittently would not light, so I sent it back and it works a little better now).

Then I tried the 11836 R2 in my Pelican 2320 xenon, and that did not work. So I don't know if I have to hand modify (loosen the pill, file down the solder blob on the pill, etc) the drop-in or not.



wwglen said:


> I just received the DealExtreme 11836 R2 Drop-in.
> 
> IT fit my Pelican M6 LED (1 watt newer non focusing design) like it was made for it.
> 
> If I have any problems down the road I will report on it.
> 
> wwglen


----------



## wwglen

HunkaBurninLove said:


> Darn.....I also just received the Deal Extreme 11836 R2 drop-in but for me, it didn't fit _my_ Pelican M6 LED. My Deal Extreme 1447 works fine, but not the 11836 :sigh:. I also need to mention that my Pelican did have some problems when I first bought it (intermittently would not light, so I sent it back and it works a little better now).
> 
> Then I tried the 11836 R2 in my Pelican 2320 xenon, and that did not work. So I don't know if I have to hand modify (loosen the pill, file down the solder blob on the pill, etc) the drop-in or not.



At first it didn't seem to fit.

Took off the head and dropped it into the body. It was like a press fit but after pushing it down it lit.

I then removed the module, replaced the head with the head ALMOST totally unscrewed.

Place the module in the head and screwed the lens back in place.

After screwing the head down snug the module worked like a champ.

If I try to screw the lens down AFTER the head is tight the lens will not go on and the module doesn't work.

Hope this helps you.

wwglen


----------



## underconstruction

*Best p60 host for around $30?*

I am looking for a p60 host. It needs to be waterproof, be able to run on an 18650 and around $30. Heres a few I have been looking at:

Romisen RC-M4
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7934

Ultrafire C1
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14027

Ultrafire WF-502B
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3371

TrustFire T1
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10659

KD Tough Tactic (possibly the same as the above T1)
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4896


Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## generic808

*Re: Best p60 host for around $30?*

I think you can pick up a Solarforce L2 for about $15 or so. It's not a Surefire, but it's a decent 6P clone.


----------



## underconstruction

*Re: Best p60 host for around $30?*

Where can you get it for $15? On ebay they go for over $30. Also, It doesn't look like this light can take a 18650.


----------



## harddrive

*Re: Best p60 host for around $30?*



underconstruction said:


> Where can you get it for $15? On ebay they go for over $30. Also, It doesn't look like this light can take a 18650.



Here's a link to the Spiderfire for under $15 (which is the same as the solarforce L2):

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330239031488&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014

They will not fit a 18650 but a 17670 will fit.

As for a cheap P60 host that will fit 18650, I like the XTAR for $25:

http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/xt....html?osCsid=db61419700bbc438d21a1d7296843fe8


----------



## DM51

*Re: Best p60 host for around $30?*

There was no need for a new thread for this. I'm merging it with the main existing one.


----------



## big beam

*Re: Best p60 host for around $30?*

DELETED


----------



## big beam

I'd go with the romisen.Good price,build quality and you can get 5 switches from DX for 2 bucks(sku # 5602)If the driver/led goes bad you can replace it if the switch goes bad you have spares.The black romisen has a slightly larger I.D. tube than the grey one.The grey one I have JUST fits a AW protected 18650.
DON


----------



## underconstruction

I plan on switching out the led anyway so I am thinking that the Romisen RX-A would be the cheapest. I just hope it is the same body as the rc-m4, so that it will fit an 18650.


----------



## wwglen

Are there any "AA" lights that will take the drop-ins?

I would like a 3-4 AA light.

wwglen


----------



## enLIGHTenment

Anyone have any experience using an M60 (or any other 3rd party dropin) with Plia's GL2? How well does the GL2 tolerate non-Pila P60 dropins?


----------



## orbital

+

_Updates in place

_


----------



## righty

Does anyone know of a headlamp that is a P60 host?

I have ordered a Malkoff P60 flood, and I think it would be great to use it hands free on the trail.

Righty


----------



## DaveT

Just wanted to update a bit - my Deal Extreme sku 6090 Cree drop-in works passably in my older model Pelican 2320 (older, in that it has the screw-in bulb base and separate reflector). However, I'm getting intermittent problems - it will light perfectly several times in a row, then nothing for a few click cycles...then if I loosen the tailcap and retighten, it's fine. So, not completely reliable, and I'm not sure what to look at to try to fix it - stretch the center spring, get rid of the outer spring, fix the solder blob?

Anyway, the module fits.

As for the Pelican 3320, the bulb/reflector module has a smaller diameter, and the DX6090 won't fit. I would love to have a similar unit to fit the 3320, because I like carrying that one in a coat pocket better than the 2320.

Dave


----------



## bushido-sig

*P60 flashlight host*

I browsed the list of p60 flashlight hosts and am wondering which host is mostly recommended? 

Thanks.


----------



## WadeF

*Re: P60 flashlight host*

I like my Dereelight CL1H lights, and my Surefire 6P. The Surefire C2/C3 looks like it would be a sweet P60 host as well.

For me it seems like the P60 drop-ins I have make more contact with my Dereelight CL1H for heat sinking than they do in my SF 6P.


----------



## Marduke

*Re: P60 flashlight host*

The 6P would have to be at the very top of that list. There is also a plethora of generic hosts on sites like DX. What's your budget? Single mode only, or multiple modes?


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: P60 flashlight host*

Whats your budget?
What kind of cells are you planning on using?
Any switch-type preferences?


----------



## generic808

*Re: P60 flashlight host*

If you're in the $50 range, the 6P or one of its variants is the way to go. If you can squeeze out some extra dough to the $100 range, the C2/C3-HA's are hard to beat as far as build quality.


----------



## bushido-sig

This would be a budget build. I want to mount it to a rifle. It needs to be robust enough to withstand the recoil and be reliable but cheap enough that I don't mind leaving it on my rifle.

I prefer a single stage clicky with a momentary on option. Simple build for a simple function. Oh yeah, I don't want it to be so cheap looking and functioning that it will annoy me looking at it.

Thanks.


----------



## bushido-sig

one more thing, I'll be using AW's rechargeable 123s.


----------



## Sig Sauer

*Best host for a drop in?*

If I'm going to buy a drop in, like an Malkoff or Dereelight for example.

Does it matter what host I use? I'm thinking of a 2 cell Surefire (don't want any bigger light)

Does it matter if the host Surefire is a led or a incandescent flashlight?

I have been looking at the Surefire P6, G2 and C2 (or led version). Will the performance be about the same with the drop in, whichever light I pick out of these?


----------



## DonS2346

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*

You can't go wrong with a 6P. If you are going to use a dropin there is no need to spend the extra bux for the led version.


----------



## kurni

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*

P6, G2, C2 incan (_*not*_ LED) will host Malkoff / Dereelight without any difference. You can take off the head of the incan version and the inside of the head will come off; then put in your Malkoff / Dereelight. The inside of the LED version however won't come off like incan; there will be no space for Malkoff / Dereelight in the LED version.

Cheers,
Kurni


----------



## stitch_paradox

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*

6P would be a good choice if you have some more money to spare then I suggest go with the C2. I would never get any other drop in host except for a SF.


----------



## Sig Sauer

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*



kurni said:


> P6, G2, C2 incan (_*not*_ LED) will host Malkoff / Dereelight without any difference. You can take off the head of the incan version and the inside of the head will come off; then put in your Malkoff / Dereelight. The inside of the LED version however won't come off like incan; there will be no space for Malkoff / Dereelight in the LED version.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kurni



Oh, I didn't know that you can't use drop ins with Surefire led lights.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*



Sig Sauer said:


> Oh, I didn't know that you can't use drop ins with Surefire led lights.



I'm pretty sure the 6PL will accept drop ins just as readily as the 6P-incan.

IMHO you should base your host-decision on the battery type you plan on using. The 6P and 6PL are not bored out enough to accept an 18650 cell for example, so you are limited to 16mm diameter cells. I am not certain if a 17mm diameter cell will fit.


----------



## Sig Sauer

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*



kramer5150 said:


> I'm pretty sure the 6PL will accept drop ins just as readily as the 6P-incan.
> 
> IMHO you should base your host-decision on the battery type you plan on using. The 6P and 6PL are not bored out enough to accept an 18650 cell for example, so you are limited to 16mm diameter cells. I am not certain if a 17mm diameter cell will fit.



I will use CR123.


----------



## Sig Sauer

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*



stitch_paradox said:


> 6P would be a good choice if you have some more money to spare then I suggest go with the C2. I would never get any other drop in host except for a SF.



Would there be any difference between them except for the looks?


----------



## harddrive

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*



Sig Sauer said:


> Oh, I didn't know that you can't use drop ins with Surefire led lights.



Don't worry you can. Kurni's information is not quite accurate. The surefire LED lights that use the P60L module (such as 6PL, G2L etc) are the same as the original one but with a removable LED lamp instead of a removable incandescent lamp. Basically any surefire that uses a P60 lamp or P90 lamp or a P60L LED can use a Malkoff/Dereelight/DX Led drop in. 

The surefire LED lights such as E1B, E2DL, L5, L2 ect have a LED head that is not compatible with P60 sized lamps. 

This thread has all the info about host lights:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186661


----------



## kurni

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*



harddrive said:


> Don't worry you can. Kurni's information is not quite accurate. The surefire LED lights that use the P60L module (such as 6PL, G2L etc) are the same as the original one but with a removable LED lamp instead of a removable incandescent lamp. Basically any surefire that uses a P60 lamp or P90 lamp or a P60L LED can use a Malkoff/Dereelight/DX Led drop in.
> 
> The surefire LED lights such as E1B, E2DL, L5, L2 ect have a LED head that is not compatible with P60 sized lamps.
> 
> This thread has all the info about host lights:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186661



I was about to mention about my _generalisation_ of "led" version could be misleading. Thx for the correction.


----------



## bezel

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*

If you get a 6PD, it comes with a clicky which, if you want one, is cheaper than buying seperately.

If you think you would like to wear the ligh on the belt most of the time, the C2 comes with a decent clip. You could always retrofit a clip to a 6P, but that would be an extra expense and research + would not be covered under SF warranty. Clips break sometimes.

Just some thoughts.

bezel


----------



## adamlau

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*

I favor the C2 as is w/ twist-on tailcap. Or you can go w/ an HA Z48 click-on.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*

My top three favorites are the Surefire 6P, G2Z, and C3.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sig Sauer

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*

I might have gotten my hands on a Surefire 6P Defender. Sp are the Malkoff M60 or the Dereelight the best thrower for this light? Any other contenders?


----------



## gallonoffuel

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*

For the 6P form factor without the 6P price, look into the Cabela's 6P clone. There's a thread in the CPF Marketplace 'Good Deals' forum on how you can get one.


----------



## Sig Sauer

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*

So the host isn't that importent? As long as the drop in fits?


----------



## orbital

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*

+

Sig Sauer, there are many P60 hosts, I have several.

Overall my best P60 host/chassis is the Dereelight CL1H...:thumbsup:
It has a super HA III coating, its well heatsinked and uses a forward switch.

Alan at Dereelight gives great customer service.

Also, take a look at my *P60 Flashlight List*:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186661


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*

You can see my choice..........
below


----------



## brucec

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*

I have Malkoff dropins in a Z2 (incan version), G2L (LED version), and 6P (incan version). All fit equally well, although there is a very small head gap for all of them (about 1mm). Anyway, the P60L in the G2L is basically Surefire's dropin too. It can be used with all of the older incan Surefires also.


----------



## Zenster

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*

A bunch of +1's for the 6P (standard) because the standard incan is the cheapest way to buy the 6P in the first place, and secondly, the all metal 6P will accept the super bright drop-in's such as the Malkoff M60 without causing any heat damage to the host such as some of the plastic bodied lights.


----------



## adamlau

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*

If you have the funds, go with a C2. If you do not, then look to the 6P, G2Z, or G2.


----------



## LumenMan

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*



adamlau said:


> If you have the funds, go with a C2. If you do not, then look to the 6P, G2Z, or G2.


 

The aluminum body variants (6P, 6P Defender, etc.) get my vote due to better heat dissipating capability. The LED will run cooler & more efficiently


----------



## cernobila

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*

.....How about the ultimate......a Leef 1x 18650 C head and C tail body, a Solarforce L2 Head and any kind of C tail/switch. The Leef body has a protection ring inside to make sure the batteries dont move forward and damage the lamp assembly if you drop the light. I am sure you can fit just about any D26/P60 type lamp in the L2 Head (looks like a copy of SF) This will accept 1x 17670, 1x 18650 or 2x CR123 cells. Can't beat this outfit.


----------



## underconstruction

*reduced spill from my p60 host*

I got my ultrafire c1 Q5 from DX yesterday. I also have the old GLIMT from DX that I used as a makeshift p60 host. When I compare the 2 the c1 has considerably less spill when using the same drop-in. It turns out that the cap around the lens is narrow enough that it blocks a significant portion of the side spill from making it through.


Are there any other cheap p60 hosts that do not have this problem?


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: reduced spill from my p60 host*

The RC-M4(black) might not have as much of a problem. The Spiderfire 9V might not have as much of a problem either.


----------



## underconstruction

*Re: reduced spill from my p60 host*

I looked at the light a little more recently and the issue is that the head extends about 1/2" past the top edge of the reflector, preventing a lot of spill from coming out.

I wouldn't mind reduced spill so much if it was for better throw, but the light is just wasted going into the black cap of the c1.

On a side note, other than this issue this is a great host and a steal at the asking price.


----------



## Black Rose

orbital said:


> *DealExtreme {DX}* HF-19, SKU:1284, *4336*, 14329 (Q5 HA-III) & OEMs


DX SKU 4336 is a leather lighter case


----------



## orbital

Black Rose said:


> DX SKU 4336 is a leather lighter case




+

Yep, that would be a leather case,
thanks for the heads up on the typo,..






New SKU: in place


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

I wonder if this light is P60 capable? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14902 based on the dissembled screen shot.

Granted most of the P60 dropins at DX are better with 2xcells configurations versus a single 14500 to 18650 as there is the nice http://www.light-reviews.com/dx_sku_11074/ meant for one 3.7V input source as I ordered the dropin and has finally shipped after 11 days wait.


----------



## orbital

Flashfirstask?later said:


> I wonder if this light is P60 capable? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14902 based on the dissembled screen shot.
> 
> Granted most of the P60 dropins at DX are better with 2xcells configurations versus a single 14500 to 18650 as there is the nice http://www.light-reviews.com/dx_sku_11074/ meant for one 3.7V input source as I ordered the dropin and has finally shipped after 11 days wait.



+

That's a heck of a find!!!
To my eyes, that sure looks like a standard P60 drop-in standin' there.

You may have found the 'first' single 14500 P60 host,..  
... I'll put it on the list.


----------



## Black Rose

I'm looking for a cheap host for P60 modules, so going with Xenon based lights.

I'm considering the Superfire WF-501B and the Romisen RX-A from DX.

Romisen lights in general seem to be well built and the Romisen at DX is only a $1.03 more than the WF-501B. 

I've seen numerous reviews of the WF-501B but have not seen any reviews of the RX-A here, at DX, or on the web. 

Anyone have any comments on the RX-A?


----------



## JoeDizzy

Do any of the pentagon lights fit this profile? I don't have one of their lights but they seem very well made; without the latest emitters


----------



## OldGreyGuy

*Re: Best host for a drop in?*



orbital said:


> Overall my best P60 host/chassis is the Dereelight CL1H...:thumbsup:
> It has a super HA III coating, its well heatsinked and uses a forward switch.


I agree with this it is a well manufactured little P60 host. The only variation is that I have the CL1H V4 in black. Great little host, can't wait to see how the Malkoff M60 I ordered goes in it when it arrives.


----------



## orbital

JoeDizzy said:


> Do any of the pentagon lights fit this profile? I don't have one of their lights but they seem very well made; without the latest emitters



+

Great question,...looking at the PentagonLight Xenon Lights replacement modules, 
it _really_ looks like they could be a new Manufacturer/Brand for the P60 host list.

This is the replacement PentagonLight Xenon module:

http://www.pentagonlight.com/item_detail.cfm__id.146

I'll put PentagonLight on the List with 'to be confirmed'...if there are no objections.

~ Thanks for the input!


----------



## JoeDizzy

I saw a couple more possibilities. Phoebus 3w led flashlight
Dark ops hellfighter x-4, x-8.

If anyone knows if these are compatible let us know.


----------



## kramer5150

FWIW... DX modules can be modified to fit the TOP stryker. You have to grind/file the barrel of the module reflector down to about 20.75mm diameter, and the module drops right into the body of the light. The body inside diameter for the TOP is about 20.85mm.

If you want to ditch the large spring, and have the pill ground directly to the body-tube you have to grind about 1.5mm off the bezel end of the body.

DX sells reflectors separately for under $4, so if you screw it up your module is not completely toast.

I modded a DX11836 to fit into my light and it works great. I'll post some detailed pics, dimensions and stuff tonight.:thumbsup:


----------



## orbital

+

List updated, 

there are approx. *100* P60 host lights to choose from!*



*give a take a few..


----------



## kramer5150

heres how I moddd my TOP stryker for DX drop in modules. So with this mod it will use the OEM Stryker Xenon/LED, P60 Xenon, and DX modules.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSjTFJldVIQ


----------



## Black Rose

As always, nice job kramer.


----------



## ace0001a

kramer5150 said:


> heres how I moddd my TOP stryker for DX drop in modules. So with this mod it will use the OEM Stryker Xenon/LED, P60 Xenon, and DX modules.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSjTFJldVIQ



Nice work. Just another thought to modify this flashlight: I wonder if it would be better to bore out the inside of the tube where the module goes in? That way, you have more flexibility with swapping in and out various modules. If anyone here has any idea on what tools are needed to do this properly, please tell us.


----------



## kosPap

*The WF-501 & RC-M4 flashlights as P60 Module Hosts*

_Note to moderators: I would post this to the “P-60 Host” thread, but somehow the number of pics discouraged me. You can move it to your better judgment._

Greetings all!

Only today occurred to me that I have all the versions of the basic WF-501 flashlight that some members prefer as a cheep host to the P-60 LED module of their liking.
These are various flavors of the Superfire WF-501 and the Romisen RC-M4.

So here it goes:

Did you know that are 2 versions of the Superfire 501 9V Xenon flashlight? At least the ones from DX and KD are different. (BTW the Ultrafire WF-505B Xenon & the Ultrafire Cree P4 version are a cross of them)

Here is a combo pic of them with the Romisen RC-M4 added.








The KD version in the middle has a richer finish a more aggressive non-slip pattern and it is a bit better overall. Both the Superfires are machined bearing the distinct ribbed marks but the Romisen seems to be made from powder aluminum???

_*Update 12/01:* _
_1) There is a WF-501B with a R2 drop-in for sale in DX. Fellow member glenda17 kindly informed me that it is somwwhat like the Romisen RC-M4 one._
_2) 2 camo versions of this flashlight appeard in KD, from the pics the look like the RC-M4 in style too._

There are more differences inside. Here is what the inside of the bezel looks like.







The DX version is at the left and the RC-M4 is at the right. The DX uses a press fit ring to secure the glass (which is loose in my case) and the others a screw-in ring for the purpose. The DX version bezel is a smaller one but the KD WF-501 and the Romisen look the same but they do not match. Now have a look where the arrow points. The o-ring has exited its channel due to too much tight twisting/fitting of the bezel. It has happened to me before so get your thread locking compound ready.

BTW the tailcaps and their threads are all the same and they interchange.

Another difference is the battery spacer in the KD version.







It is there to index the Xenon lamp springs properly, and act as a contact for rechargeable cells that have no button.

Here is one more pic of the removed spacer:







Now there are also differences in the switch. The DX has a switch like the one on the left and the KD and Romisen have one like that on the right. Basically they both different version of the same switch (also found as DX sku.5602)








Here is one more pic of the Romisen switch disassembled:







BTW here is what the Romisen LED module looks like next to a Solarforce pattern module. Threads are different from any other module I have encountered. No cross-fitting of reflectors.







Oh! I almost forget. The Superfires definitely take an 18650 battery, but eyeballing the Romisen I do not know since it is a bit narrower. 

_The Ultrafire WF-505B Xenon in a brief:_
_Looks like the DX version on the outside and has a press fit glass ring. Dimensionally and switch wise it is like the KD version but with a spacer that cannot be removed. It will not accept 18650s. And without the spacer it would be an Ultrafire WF-501B Cree)_

_The Ultrafire 501B Cree in a brief:_
_Well things are really complicated here. Lights from both DX and KD have paseed through my hands (and have ended up in freinds'). Of what I remember. The KD bought ones are like the KD xenon. They had a 18650 tube and a battery spacer. TheD X bought ones were like the DX Xenon equivalent, had a press fitted lens ring, and could not accept 18650s!_
_Any more info is welcomed._

_The single cell versions in a brief_
_pending...._

Sooooo....

What would I choose? I definitely like the old-time machined way of making flashlights but I would stay away from the DX version (which came as scratched as it shows in the pics).

I would only choose the Romisen next but I kinda believe that finish is a baked-on and not anodized. It made a scratch easily to it.

But now that you have all the data you can make your own pick...

All the best, Kostas


----------



## LEDAdd1ct

enLIGHTenment said:


> Anyone have any experience using an M60 (or any other 3rd party dropin) with Plia's GL2? How well does the GL2 tolerate non-Pila P60 dropins?




I searched, but near as I can tell, enLIGHTenment's question was never answered. I have the same exact question: how well does the Pila GL2 tolerate non-Pila P60 dropins, including but not limited to Dereelight, Malkoff, Wolf Eyes, etc.?


----------



## kosPap

*Update to post 162 above*

Here is a single cell WF-501A comparison.







On top there is the “Compact 3W Cree Flashlight” from DX (sku 7053). The lower one is the 3.7 Xenon version bought from QualityChinaGoods. The DX has a richer finish and do not the differences on the head and Curling







On the inside the DX version has a battery spacer that I could not remove with reasonable force. Also both lights have the screw in lens retaining ring and the tailcap switch is a of the sassed kind (see above)







And here is a shot of the LED module. It has a silver emitter, the usual OP reflector and the board came with no soldering on the pill.
Measurements are pending....but light is LOW for todays standards. Either the Cree is not even a P4 bin or the board is optimixed for a RCR123 at 3.6 volts. Can anyone tell?

Till later, Kostas


----------



## kramer5150

kosPap said:


> *Update to post 162 above*
> 
> Here is a single cell WF-501A comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top there is the “Compact 3W Cree Flashlight” from DX (sku 7053). The lower one is the 3.7 Xenon version bought from QualityChinaGoods. The DX has a richer finish and do not the differences on the head and Curling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the inside the DX version has a battery spacer that I could not remove with reasonable force. Also both lights have the screw in lens retaining ring and the tailcap switch is a of the sassed kind (see above)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a shot of the LED module. It has a silver emitter, the usual OP reflector and the board came with no soldering on the pill.
> Measurements are pending....but light is LOW for todays standards. Either the Cree is not even a P4 bin or the board is optimixed for a RCR123 at 3.6 volts. Can anyone tell?
> 
> Till later, Kostas



I don't think its possible to tell how much current the board sends to the emitter just by looking at it. You could measure how much it draws from the cell, and ball-park it from there. I speculate that the low output stems from a low-BIN Cree, combined with a low current DC board.


----------



## AardvarkSagus

*Cheapest P60-ish host?*

Well, I've got a Pila Q5 250 Lumen module on the way which leaves me with a perfectly good 120 lumen drop in laying around. I can't have that, so I've decided to look around and see how cheaply I can find a drop in to hold it. I don't think it's 100% P60 compatible however since I don't believe it fits in the Surefire G2's that my work had previously. Does anyone have any good suggestions?


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Cheapest P60-ish host?*

can you post pics of the 120L module?
The only place I know of that sells just the host, with no light module is Lighthound.
http://www.lighthound.com/Solarforc...-Switch-all-Tan-Type-2-Anodized_p_6-2471.html

Every once in a while 6Ps with blown P60-Xenon modules pop up on ebay, but they are usually around $40.


----------



## mdocod

*Re: Cheapest P60-ish host?*

I'm not sure what length (cell count) flashlight you are looking for, but here's some cheap options:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.903
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13926

they aren't terrible for the price. The switches like to come loose inside the tailcap (if it's like my ultrafires that look the same). Just have to re-tighten the nut (threaded retaining ring thingy). 

Problem is, for a few dollars more, you can get one with a cree module already installed from DX, so seems kinda pointless to buy the xenon version as a host for a module you have, when you can get one that comes with a module anyways, lol...

You'll need the outer spring for the Pila to fit in many of those ultrafire/superfire/romenson hosts, and it's possible the Pila module will be too long for some of those hosts.


----------



## ginaz

*Re: Cheapest P60-ish host?*

search cabelas for xpg combo, they were selling a high quality 6P clone and a knife for 19.99


----------



## kosPap

kramer5150 said:


> I don't think its possible to tell how much current the board sends to the emitter just by looking at it. You could measure how much it draws from the cell, and ball-park it from there. I speculate that the low output stems from a low-BIN Cree, combined with a low current DC board.


 
Evaluation of the 1-cell drop-in continued (see post 164)

Well it seems to me the board is optimized for Li-Ion after all.

Here are some measurements



Code:


[FONT=Arial]                    [B]Voltage[/B] no load  [B]Voltage [/B]load     [B]Amp Draw[/B]        [B]Lux Box[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]3 x AA NiMh      4.11                 3.7                    0.45                  323[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]1 x CR123         3.06                 2.99                  0.09                  83[/FONT]

 
Am I correct? 
(BTW the 323 lux rading on MY lightbox is close to P4 performance)

Enjoy, Kostas


----------



## orbital

+

Kostas, thanks for all the good info...:twothumbs


----------



## CampingLED

Black Rose said:


> I'm looking for a cheap host for P60 modules, so going with Xenon based lights.
> 
> I'm considering the Superfire WF-501B and the Romisen RX-A from DX.
> 
> Romisen lights in general seem to be well built and the Romisen at DX is only a $1.03 more than the WF-501B.
> 
> I've seen numerous reviews of the WF-501B but have not seen any reviews of the RX-A here, at DX, or on the web.
> 
> Anyone have any comments on the RX-A?


 
Received my RX-A today. Actually decided to order it after I read your post. Yes, it is a nice host and built quality at the price is quite good. 11836 fitted in mine. Spring must still be attached to the drop-in to make contact and unfortunately 18650's does not fit. Tailcap clicky is also quite noisy. All-in-all I am pleased with the host. :thumbsup:


----------



## kosPap

hmm now my fears are confirmed. probably the M4 version will not accpet the 18650 too...

TNX mate fo the info, kostas


----------



## orbital

kosPap said:


> hmm now my fears are confirmed. probably the M4 version will not accpet the 18650 too...
> 
> TNX mate fo the info, kostas



+

The Romisen RC-M4 takes Protected 18650 perfectly.

It's one of the best values in a P60 host,.. well made, good fit & finish.
*
Recommended!*


----------



## AardvarkSagus

Does anyone know whether or not the "Police" branded light at Lighthound is P60 compatible?

http://www.lighthound.com/Police-Chinese-Flashlight-Black-ON-SALE_p_6-1548.html


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

AardvarkSagus said:


> Does anyone know whether or not the "Police" branded light at Lighthound is P60 compatible?
> 
> http://www.lighthound.com/Police-Chinese-Flashlight-Black-ON-SALE_p_6-1548.html


I recall somebody posting a thread asking if this sort of upgrade is possible and the replies was no.


----------



## roymail

*Cheap hosts for the M60's*

Of course, I have Surefires for my M60's, but I'm curious if some of the cheaper P60 hosts will accomodate the M60 drop-ins as well.

The two I have thought about are the SolarForce L2 and the Romisen RC-M4. Since the Romisen will take an 18650, that would be nice with advent of the M30's coming out.

Anyone tried these with the Malkoff drop-ins?


----------



## redsfairlane

*Re: Cheap hosts for the M60's*

I have both Surefire and Solarforce hosts, one regular Solarforce and one bigger for 18650's. 

I think the Solarforce make great hosts for any of the drop ins I have mostly because they are cheap, if they get beat up, it just doesn't hurt as much. I do wish they had the option of crenelated bezel or smooth, rather than purchasing seperately.

I only recently got the Malkoff, and have not tried it in one of those hosts. I am sure Iv'e seen others here who have.


I also have a Leef body and a Fivemega body, they are verry nice, but you are left needing bezel and switch, and not as cheap.

Edit : just a quick note, if mine and the last post seem oddly disconnected, they were merged here from another thread, I normally try to make more sense than this  (not that I always do


----------



## EngrPaul

orbital said:


> *Huntlight* FT-01PJ, FT-01X SE (Luxeon versions on both)


 
Is there some reason the Cree version of these lights won't work?


----------



## kosPap

EngrPaul said:


> Is there some reason the Cree version of these lights won't work?


 
huh??? do you mean work as P60 hosts. 

If yes the DO! And mighty BETTER too. My huntlight scores 5-10% more light measured to any flashlights Surefires included!


----------



## Zatoichi

Does anyone know if it'd fit any of the Nextorch models, more specifically the Z3 and Z6? Cheers.


----------



## orbital

Zatoichi said:


> Does anyone know if it'd fit any of the Nextorch models, more specifically the Z3 and Z6? Cheers.



+

Looking at their site, it looks like they could have many P60 lights.

Thanks for the input, a new *brand* for the list....:thumbsup:


----------



## Zatoichi

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Looking at their site, it looks like they could have many P60 lights.
> 
> Thanks for the input, a new *brand* for the list....:thumbsup:



That's great. I have the two I mentioned, and they're nice quality. I'm a total noob when it comes to what will fit in what, but if it helps, the (incandescent) bulb assembly for the Nextorch T6 and Z6 also fits the Surefire G2. 

This brand seem sadly overlooked. They seem to cost a bit more than other cheap Chinese brands, but I think this is reflected in the quality. I hope they find a place, if just as a host. I'll give it a go myself if anyone can confirm it'll work.


----------



## Black Rose

DX has now added an Ultrafire L2 model to their site.

This looks to be a Solarforce/Spiderfire L2 clone.


----------



## artec540

gratewhitehuntr said:


> I really hate all the non P60 info going on in posts like this.
> 
> I wish all the banter and discussion could be deleted (eventually) to come up with a clean list.
> 
> Perhaps some sort of form with lines that a poster could paste and then fill in so it didn't all look the same, as in people who don't know how to form paragraphs and such.
> 
> Some mod stick up a from with lines that can be copied and pasted and filled in to make actual info easier to see please.
> 
> My grocery list would be pretty damn confusing if it read..
> 
> MILK
> EGGS
> are those the brown eggs or the white eggs?
> white eggs
> large medium or small?
> BREAD
> small
> but you know that there is more egg in the XL right
> but they cost more
> BUTTER
> I think the brown taste better
> RICE
> fine, brown
> ok, what size?
> PEANUT BUTTER
> 
> A list should be a list.
> Not a debate over what is on the list.
> 
> Crap, now I've added my own non P60 stuff....



From one who writes, in separate lines, of "people who don't know how to form paragraphs and such", I'd like some clarification on "Some mod stick up a from"...... 
Unless this is a form of flashlight jargon that I haven't come across before (certainly possible, I haven't been here long), I don't think it means anything.


----------



## glenda17

I found out that there are two versions of the UF 501B. The one DX sells with the R2 dropin is of high quality nearly as nice as the Romisen. The $9 501B that comes with xenon has very poor quality fit and finish, most P60 led dropins won't fit it either.


----------



## kosPap

indeed..you just caught me ready to make an addition to my post that compares the 2.

Surefire Xenon modules cannot fit because the outer ring of the large spring is too narrow for the 501B tube (any version). You can compare pics to teh xenons to see what I mean. But i works the other way around, the chinese xenon modules work fine in SFs....

BTW1, the Kaidomain Xenon version is the ebst of the bunch...

BTW2 glenda17 last time I forgot to ask you about the lenss reaiting ring....what type it is? see here 

TNX, kostas


----------



## kosPap

well I prepared this for a friend that is trying to decide what to get so here is a P60 host guide:







Indeed the Ultrafire/Superfire C1 does accept one cell extensions!

ETA: Damn! I forgot to add a column on switch types. Well Surefire has a momentary/twist, fenix a forward clickie, and solarforce an aftermarket momentary/reverse clickie combo. The rest are reve4rse-clickies....
Aslo, Modes for fenix are 2 actually....seems I will have to take the table back home for overhaul !!!
Any more info on the spiderfire?

And here is a life-size pic of the flashlights:






Solarforce/Ultrafire L2 and Fenix are photoshoped in, and within 1% of actuall dimensions (Fenix Tk11 was added for my friend)

Enjoy, Kostas


----------



## orbital

+

Kostas, thanks for all the great input to the P60 host thread!
You get a huge....:goodjob:


----------



## kosPap

hey hey my post above is now updated with more info...

Any members input on the spidefire is wellcome, plus I need a reliable input if you can run 3xCR123 with a 8.4V max driver (I run mine OK) and 3xRCR123 with 12V max driver..

enjoy, Kostas


----------



## Monkeyboab

Is there any single cell Cr123 lights that are P6o hosts?

Rob


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

If you are into leggo....

The Ultrafire 505B can be turned into a sweet little light! I have the guts from a Dereelight 3SD Q5 in good contact with the body with the reflector of the 505 just hitting the sweet spot with the head tight.

I have the replacement forward click from a Lumapower M1 XRE in the light as well.

It's even nicer next to my wallet than the already fairly small and compact 502B.

If the stars all line up I'll post a pic of the size difference and beam quality.


----------



## Monkeyboab

Thanks that would be good. 


Rob


----------



## richardcpf

Does anyone remember the fake "*Geniune Surefire M2 body*" sold at DX?

*I found it at Volumerate.com!!!* (hope it is not too late)

Genuine Surefire M2 Centurion HA-III LED Flashlight with 235LM Cree Q5-WC Module (1*18650/2*CR123A)

*$60.00*














They incrased the price from $52 to $60. It looks pretty geniune except by few details, only noticeable if inspected carefully... but a Surefire copycat body that takes 18650 and P60, and even having serial number? Just ordered one. =) Drop a high power R2 module in it and will be perfect.


----------



## [email protected]

Just to toss a rank (please excuse the pun) outsider into the P60 host mix... I figured I'd go ahead & introduce this cheap Chinese 14LED 3AAA host resplendid with genuine plastic lens! additionally it shares the same threading for the bezel as a SF 6P (not that you'd want too) :thumbsup:








This particular unit (see light on right) fits my Wolfeyes dropin nicely once the outer spring is removed, and seeing as the module is regulated it can't hurt the AAA's runtime any though I'd be better off fitting in an AW 18500 Li-Ion eh?


----------



## kosPap

Monkeyboab said:


> Is there any single cell Cr123 lights that are P6o hosts?
> 
> Rob


 

go back some pages in this thread and ream a post of mine on the WF-501B..

Season Greetings, Kostas


----------



## smflorkey

richardcpf said:


> Does anyone remember the fake "*Geniune Surefire M2 body*" sold at DX?
> 
> *I found it at Volumerate.com!!!* (hope it is not too late)
> 
> Genuine Surefire M2 Centurion HA-III LED Flashlight with 235LM Cree Q5-WC Module (1*18650/2*CR123A)


That looks like a good find! :thumbsup: Interesting you should say this used to be at DX. FireFox shows the DX logo on the VolumeRate tab so I suspect this is two arms of the same organization. 

It is also interesting that VolumeRate does not link directly to that light; each person has to search for it even though you posted the exact URL the VolumeRate search gives. 

Let us know how this light looks when you get it. It looks like a wonderful deal if the light is built well enough, but I cannot afford to gamble $60 on an unknown light from a web site that either is maintained by amateurs or is playing tricks on us. :thinking:


----------



## Zatoichi

smflorkey said:


> That looks like a good find! :thumbsup: Interesting you should say this used to be at DX. FireFox shows the DX logo on the VolumeRate tab so I suspect this is two arms of the same organization.



VolumeRate = wholesale, DX = retail.


----------



## CampingLED

Remember the day it was listed on DX. Same day there were hot discussions on CPF and DX forums. The next day the DX link on that SKU took you to one of their general links. Searched for them a day later and all was gone. Could not find the CPF reference either. Either my seach capability is not good or .......?


----------



## richardcpf

CampingLED said:


> Remember the day it was listed on DX. Same day there were hot discussions on CPF and DX forums. The next day the DX link on that SKU took you to one of their general links. Searched for them a day later and all was gone. Could not find the CPF reference either. Either my seach capability is not good or .......?


 
Some people (mostly geniune M2 owners) reported the item as counterfeit and DX removed it whitin 1 day. There were nice amount of threads discussing it here at CPF and i dont think anyone actually have got his shipped... Volumerate can still sell retail but the minimun shipping cost is $22.

DX and VR uses the same SKU numbers, but this M2 body seems to be permanently removed from DX.



smflorkey said:


> but I cannot afford to gamble $60 on an unknown light from a web site that either is maintained by amateurs or is playing tricks on us. :thinking:


 
I've bought several times from VR, shipping took like 5 weeks but items arrived as described (I live in Panama and buying online isnt easy). You can find more info at resellerratings.com.


----------



## Yoda4561

Wow, that's really too bad if it fits an 18650, I stumbled into this thread looking for such a thing (18650 surefire body with HA finish and a clip). The counterfeit logos are a big turnoff though


----------



## mrQQ

kosPap said:


> BTW1, the Kaidomain Xenon version is the ebst of the bunch...


 
is it true? I need to buy quite a few (3+) hosts (B battery type..), and need cheapest good quality host I can find. Currently best I have is the one I bought with UV drop in from DX.. are KDs better?

thanks!


----------



## gswitter

Another addition...

The Leupold MX-100 bezel will accept Surefire P60, P61 and P60L lamps (I haven't tried a P90 or P91). The Leupold bezel is not compatible with Surefire C-series bodies. Unlike most P60-compatible bezels, you insert the lamp through the front of the Leupold bezel (by removing the bezel ring). LF lamps will fit and operate, but the bezel ring isn't able screw down all the way, and I wouldn't trust it to get wet. None of the aftermarket LED drop-ins I've tried (early Malkoff P60, M60, Wolf Eyes, and various DX/KD) will fit.

The 6v Leupold-branded incandescent lamp looks like a cheap P60 knock-off, the output appears to be slightly less than a P60, and the beam is pretty ugly.

2- and 3-cell bodies are available in the Leupold MX series. The ID is large enough to accomodate AW 17mm cells with labels, but not 18mm cells. The tail cap is a forward, momentary clicky with lockout, and it has Surefire C-series threads. I've managed to get most Surefire and compatible tail caps and extensions to work with the Leupold body (including a Z41 w/2-stage switch from the Shoppe), but there were occasional contact issues to work around.


----------



## kosPap

mrQQ said:


> is it true? I need to buy quite a few (3+) hosts (B battery type..), and need cheapest good quality host I can find. Currently best I have is the one I bought with UV drop in from DX.. are KDs better?
> 
> thanks!


 

Sorry for the late reply....

You know there is one version in DX (the one with the R2 drop-in that I had not the chance to examine) A forum meber told me that is close to the Romisen Version.

Now the c=xritical factor is how the lens is retained...(look at my post). For me the screw version is preferable...You can check with "glenda17" on this.

I would urge you to reconsider costs. If you are to buy a Xenon version and add a module it is not that cheap (unless you already use a 9V Xenon bulb in other flashlights like I do)...

So yiu might as well go with the DX R2 version...


----------



## EngrPaul

kosPap said:


> huh??? do you mean work as P60 hosts.
> 
> If yes the DO! And mighty BETTER too. My *huntlight *scores 5-10% more light measured to any flashlights Surefires included!


 
Thank you. I ordered the DX neutral P60 drop-in, and put it in today. and it was a very nice upgrade to my P4 Huntlight FT01. Brighter for sure, better color of course. I lost multiple modes, but no biggie.


----------



## kosPap

well glad I was of help....

can you also confirm that Huntlight outputs higher than other flashlights?


----------



## mrQQ

kosPap said:


> I would urge you to reconsider costs. If you are to buy a Xenon version and add a module it is not that cheap (unless you already use a 9V Xenon bulb in other flashlights like I do)...
> 
> So yiu might as well go with the DX R2 version...


 
Thing is, I already have the modules.. I just need the hosts for them..


----------



## kosPap

then you are good...epsecially if you have 2xRCR123 for the xenons


----------



## mrQQ

kosPap said:


> then you are good...epsecially if you have 2xRCR123 for the xenons


 
good with which host?


----------



## kosPap

well I thought it was self-explanatory that we were refering at the KD version at first..

It have been some months i bought them, I hope nothing changed...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

This thread caused me to dend an email to [email protected] about the Romisen RX-As I haven't gotten still.

No answer as of yet but I'll report when I get one.


----------



## mrQQ

kosPap said:


> well I thought it was self-explanatory that we were refering at the KD version at first..
> 
> It have been some months i bought them, I hope nothing changed...


 
Hi,

sorry! I just wanted to confirm we're still talking about KD version. 

edit: hm, do you have a direct link to which one you had in mind? There seem to be different versions of it in KD :/


----------



## orbital

+

*List Updated...*


----------



## glenda17

The Trustfire TR-C2 MCE is a very nice host, for the price with the MCE drop-in it can't be beat.


----------



## kosPap

mrQQ said:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry! I just wanted to confirm we're still talking about KD version.
> 
> edit: hm, do you have a direct link to which one you had in mind? There seem to be different versions of it in KD :/


 

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=712


----------



## mrQQ

hmm, does anyone know where can I find some smooth reflectors for WF-50XY type of host (from what i've measured, it's 26mm outer diameter, and 22mish length, with 22mish inner diameter..)

thanks


----------



## kosPap

if you are taling about the original aluminum body/pill with brass ring like the one in the far right: DIFFICULT

If you are talking about the nnewer ones with solid brass body/pill easy: but you'll have to wait for it

or you can buy SMO reflectors from Derrelight


----------



## mrQQ

kosPap said:


> if you are taling about the original aluminum body/pill with brass ring like the one in the far right: DIFFICULT
> 
> If you are talking about the nnewer ones with solid brass body/pill easy: but you'll have to wait for it
> 
> or you can buy SMO reflectors from Derrelight


 
Hmm, I'm not really sure what the difference is there.. they all look pretty similar.. But I think it's first one, because the one on DX has a strange copper thing, and the ones I have have a module screwing into it's place..


----------



## kosPap

then you will have to wait for the DX5937 to become available


----------



## mrQQ

kosPap said:


> then you will have to wait for the DX5937 to become available


 
are you sure? to my eye, the first series looked more like it.. what the difference among them, exactly? :/


----------



## kosPap

the DX 5937 is a bare module that has a smooth reflecor like you need. Derrelight also sells standalone smooth reflectors.







Let's see. the third one (solarforce) is today's standard. Brass pill. 
The first one is a Derrelight one. The brass pill is longer cos it has to accomodate the higher 3SM-1 board. This one makes a gap. 
The fourth one is the older style od P60 modules. Pill is aluminum and has a press fitted brass ring to solder the driver on. This also leaves the gap.
The second one (X-Alpha) is a special breed. It is an improvement of the old style that does not make a gap AND works in the Surefire Nitrolon bodies (needs the module spring to catch the metal liner)

Hope thsi clears everything out.


----------



## farmer17

*Cheapest P-60 host?*

Was just admiring my Sure Fire 6P with DX R-2 Drop-in. I paid about 16 bucks for the drop-in 7 or 8 months ago and recently saw where they now only cost about 11 bucks. I was just wondering what is the absolute cheapest, cheeziest p-60 host to take the R-2 drop-in. Does Walgreens or K-mart or someplace sell some cheap imported light that would work?


----------



## Marduke

*Re: Cheapest P-60 host?*

You can get a cheap host for about $10+ from someplace like DX.


----------



## Buck91

*Re: Cheapest P-60 host?*

Definately DX for low cost, low quality options... Although there are a few "diamonds in the rough" if you do your homework...


----------



## Norm

*Re: Cheapest P-60 host?*

A whole lot here might help you https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/215830
Norm


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: Cheapest P-60 host?*

A nice one that DX used to offer was the Romisen RX-A for just under $10. It's been sold out and doesn't look like it's coming back.

If you want Surefire thread compatibility, go with a Solarforce L2.

The Ultrafire L2 at DX is NOT Surefire/Solarforce thread compatible.


----------



## metlarules

*Re: Cheapest P-60 host?*

The Solarforce L-2 is availible at lighthound in tan for $19.99.

http://www.lighthound.com/Solarforc...nd-Switch-all-Tan-Type-2-Anodized_p_2471.html


----------



## mrQQ

Thanks for the detailed explanation!

So is it correct to say, that in general, they all are compatible, except that some are longer and might make a gap when screwed on? Basicly, I currently have WF-502B and Dereelight 3SD (or is it 3SM) module screwed into it. But it's OP reflector, and I want a smooth one. So 5937 will do, correct?

thanks!!



kosPap said:


> the DX 5937 is a bare module that has a smooth reflecor like you need. Derrelight also sells standalone smooth reflectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see. the third one (solarforce) is today's standard. Brass pill.
> The first one is a Derrelight one. The brass pill is longer cos it has to accomodate the higher 3SM-1 board. This one makes a gap.
> The fourth one is the older style od P60 modules. Pill is aluminum and has a press fitted brass ring to solder the driver on. This also leaves the gap.
> The second one (X-Alpha) is a special breed. It is an improvement of the old style that does not make a gap AND works in the Surefire Nitrolon bodies (needs the module spring to catch the metal liner)
> 
> Hope thsi clears everything out.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I suppose a DX SMO for one of the P60 size drop ins would work.

But to be sure I'd get it from Dereelight.

I have my Q2 5A in a SMO in my CL1H V3 as the Q2 5A just doesn't do it for me in a LOP. NICE tint, but brightness leaves something to be desired...


----------



## orbital

+

The new UltraFire WF-503B may be the best value in P60 hosts to date.
Got the chassis only from http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/ul....html?osCsid=8df63709247bccd1b8043fef6e2c1b5d

Very well made, with fit and finish way past any other UltraFire I'v seen..
Colors are a gray/green {very interesting color} or black, I got the grey/green.
Threads and machining are very good. The ever so important switch has positive feel & crisp action. 
Reverse type switch works well with multi-mode drop-ins. A retaining spring is needed for drop-ins.

_*Has UltraFire turned a new leaf?..*_.





I put a Dereelight 4SD 5A drop-in w/ a Novatac low profile clip,..about $50 project.









Its only fair to say its very similar to a Surefire 6P.


----------



## kosPap

did you notice that now there is a 1-cell extender for it?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Just so happens I have one OTW from DX...

Hope it's that color though it says "Grey"


----------



## Mjolnir

Seems like a surefire 6P clone (probably what they intended). Any idea if any surefire or solarforce l2 accessories work with it?


----------



## kosPap

it has been said before taht it is not combatibl with them...that is why I mention the 1-cell extender availability...


----------



## oronocova

orbital said:


> +
> 
> The new UltraFire WF-503B may be the best value in P60 hosts to date.
> ...
> Its only fair to say its very similar to a Surefire 6P.



Looks pretty close to me as well. Do you know if the the threads match up with 6P threads? Thanks!

-Jon

edit - Man, I totally missed the posts after what I quoted! At least that answers the question - No, not compatible.

Thanks!


----------



## Wiggle

kosPap said:


> it has been said before taht it is not combatibl with them...that is why I mention the 1-cell extender availability...



You're saying there is an extender available? What's the sku?

Also KD has the 18650 L2 in silver with a silver extension. This would be ideal but I'd also like a forward clicky. Is there anyway to put a forward clicky in the existing reverse clicky tail cap?


----------



## bigchelis

The G&P weaponlight is P60 ready.

Also, 
It would be good to know what are battery options for the Hosts.

The G&P weaponlight is set-up for 2 cr123 side by side.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I got a SolarForce L2 at Lighthound today as I needed a few more P60 hosts.

Put the P60L from my truck Brinkmann and the two cells and it works well. 123s rattle a bit however.

Ultrafire Protected 17500 fit with room to spare. Unprotected 18650 will not fit.


----------



## [email protected]

Don't forget the amondotech n30's area light. :thumbsup:


----------



## orbital

+

It looks like LumensFactory is getting into the game,,,,not bad ~:devil:
a modular design with options for both D36 & D26 drop-ins.
High current forward switch.

The *Seraph

http://www.litemania.com/front/php/product.php?product_no=866&main_cate_no=1&display_group=2


*





*
*


----------



## smflorkey

orbital said:


> It looks like LumensFactory is getting into the game*...*


That's a great find, orbital! :thumbsup:

A factory lego with the LF name sounds like a really sweet package. I don't see this on the LF web site yet, not even a hint. I hope they post prices and availability soon.

Thanks, 
Steve


----------



## schiesz

orbital said:


> It looks like LumensFactory is getting into the game



It is refreshing to see a D26 compatible host that has a unique design. I am getting a bit tired of seeing the same old design with 20 different names on it as the 6P clones keep flowing.


----------



## gswitter

That is very nice. I'd much rather have one good lego set than a collection of random, marginally compatible parts. I like that LF put the max current rating on the tail cap. Wonder if the other tail cap is a momentary twisty?


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

orbital said:


> *DealExtreme {DX}* 14902



14902 is "temporarily sold out" which means (with the exception of lighters and knives during Olympics) to be sold out for good.

I was looking for this light recently. Has this been the only 14500 P60 host so far?


----------



## orbital

Flashfirstask?later said:


> 14902 is "temporarily sold out" which means (with the exception of lighters and knives during Olympics) to be sold out for good.
> 
> I was looking for this light recently. Has this been the only 14500 P60 host so far?



+
*
Ask & you'll receive!!*
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=4990

I'm 99.99% sure this is the same light..


----------



## krayman

orbital said:


> +
> 
> It looks like LumensFactory is getting into the game,,,,not bad ~:devil:
> a modular design with options for both D36 & D26 drop-ins.
> High current forward switch.
> 
> The *Seraph*
> 
> * *


 
Thank you for your information, will definitely get one.


----------



## Black Rose

orbital said:


> +
> 
> It looks like LumensFactory is getting into the game,,,,not bad ~:devil:


Now that's nice looking.

Any idea what the price is? Most of that page shows up as blocks to me.

I wonder why it's not on the LF home page...


----------



## kosPap

orbital said:


> +
> 
> *Ask & you'll receive!!*
> http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=4990
> 
> I'm 99.99% sure this is the same light..


 
MAN I owe you BIG TIME....I was waiting for the Dx version for ages!!!!!!

be well, Kostas


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

orbital said:


> +
> *
> Ask & you'll receive!!*
> http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=4990
> 
> I'm 99.99% sure this is the same light..


Hmm.. 5.69 more and at KD which us one of my last choices to get Flashlights from.

Edit: found it at http://www.bestofferbuy.com/cree-r2wc-gitd-5mode-memory-230lumen-led-flashlight-114500-p-13305.html for $23.50 as a alternate place.


----------



## kosPap

haha too late i already bought one....Never mind...

BTW did you notice that the bestofferbuy pics are the same with Dx's?

*Edited*

*GOT THEM*..it is the same vendor ...the xenon lights page is exactly the same.even to the missing product picture!

the issue is if the realy have the romisen AX available...


----------



## Black Rose

kosPap said:


> BTW did you notice that the bestofferbuy pics are the same with Dx's?


Yeah, they are DX's pics with the DX logos smudged out.



> the issue is if the realy have the romisen AX available...


I have been waiting to see if DX is ever going to get the RX-A in again. 
I was about to order one from DX when I found it was "sold out".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I have a total of three RX-A on order at DX and don't really know how to do anything but keep waiting.


----------



## Black Rose

There are so many options for P60 hosts I really don't know which one to go with.

I want something decent, but also don't want to break the bank.
If money was no object, I'd have a 6P.

I'll probably go with a Solarforce since they take 17670s, which one of my non-P60 lights also uses.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

Black Rose said:


> I'll probably go with a Solarforce since they take 17670s, which one of my non-P60 lights also uses.


Some of the Solarforce P60 clones now have the 18650 tubes.


----------



## kosPap

New P60 hosts from KD

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=7337
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=7339

and if these are not Surefire E1B like bezels i am a martian in discuise...


----------



## bigchelis

kosPap said:


> New P60 hosts from KD
> 
> http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=7337
> http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=7339
> 
> and if these are not Surefire E1B like bezels i am a martian in discuise...


 
Wow, these are cool. The bezel down feature is a must with a larger P60 D26 compatible bezel. Thanks for the info.


----------



## orbital

bigchelis said:


> Wow, these are cool. The bezel down feature is a must with a larger P60 D26 compatible bezel. Thanks for the info.



+

It would be interesting to take the T1 model, and put in the DX MC-E drop-in.

Pair that with an AW 16340 IMR and absolutely blow the socks off your neighbor!..!







!


----------



## frankiej

Flashfirstask?later said:


> 14902 is "temporarily sold out" which means (with the exception of lighters and knives during Olympics) to be sold out for good.
> 
> I was looking for this light recently. Has this been the only 14500 P60 host so far?




It looks like DX SKU# 14226 might be similar. Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## Wiggle

I tried to install the Fenix forward switch into my L2. It installed ok but the spring is not long to make a good connection. What should I do here? I was going to transplant the spring from the built in clicky but it is so wide that it will short out switch contacts because of how narrow the solder area for the spring is on the Fenix switch.


----------



## rmteo

How about these two:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19617
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19618


----------



## kosPap

Wiggle said:


> I tried to install the Fenix forward switch into my L2. It installed ok but the spring is not long to make a good connection. What should I do here? I was going to transplant the spring from the built in clicky but it is so wide that it will short out switch contacts because of how narrow the solder area for the spring is on the Fenix switch.


 

don't you have any other springs from dead switches lying around?

I had good luck with these ones....


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I have one of those Ultrafire 503B in greenish gray and it feels great and looks good!

Will also swallow an 18650!

Neither the UF or the SF look all that easy to change to forward. It would depend on the switch one was trying to use.


----------



## frankiej

Anyone have http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2525 yet? I just spent the last couple of hours browsing this thread, and I didn't see a reference to it in this thread.

It looks nice, with heavy construction and what appears to be a Surefire type momentary/twist switch.

I've found mention of it here and there, but no one confirmed or denied that a P60 LED module would fit.


----------



## smflorkey

frankiej said:


> Anyone have http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2525 yet? I just spent the last couple of hours browsing this thread, and I didn't see a reference to it in this thread.
> 
> It looks nice, with heavy construction and what appears to be a Surefire type momentary/twist switch.
> 
> I've found mention of it here and there, but no one confirmed or denied that a P60 LED module would fit.


Since the first reviewer (hyperloop) on the DX page says he replaced the original lamp assembly with a P60-style drop-in (DX SKU 3162) it looks like this is a P60 host -- subject, of course, to first-hand examination. Let us know what you find if/when you get one.


----------



## kosPap

guys can a Ultrafire 503 owner chack and see if:

1. The tailcap is anodized on the inside
2. It is SF compatible?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

No to anodize and no to fit SF tail on.

Threads are bigger diameter and finer pitch.

Solarforce L2 DOES take SF caps however but still not inside anodized.


----------



## kosPap

Thanks for the info....

The solarforce tape switch I have IS anodized inside but does NOT fit surefires (does fit SLG and G&P)... This is obviously an Ano thickness issue...

Just to get ahead of you, the switch boot opening is bigger in that tailcap and one will need a bigger bootie to convert it to Click status...


----------



## SeeThirty

*Re: * P60 - Aurora X-06-2*

Not sure if this is relevant or not, but I just had an exchange over on DX with a guy who received the Aurora X-06-2. I asked if the Malkoff P60's would fit, and he tells me that normal P60 modules will not fit the light at all, leaving about 1/4 inch of space without being properly tightened. He tells me this is most likely due to an oddly shaped pill chamber. Can anyone confirm?

I just wanted to be sure if anyone's used this light with P60's?

Also, since they're so similar, what about the Ultrafire SG.DX-B?

Thanks.


----------



## SeeThirty

Update..

I've spoken to my source on DX again. He's done a test, and the Aurora host will fit a P60 with the outer spring removed. He also thinks it might work if you were to sufficiently trim the outer spring down as you go. Otherwise, it is advised to remove the outer spring and wrap with foil. It simply will not fit a P60 module with both springs as supplied.

This is specific to the Aurora X-06-2 model, so the 1 or 3 might work without incident. No confirmation yet on the Ultrafire SG.DX-B, which is very similar in overall design.

I am planning on ordering a couple of the Aurora's as hosts for projects, so I may do some experiments to see exactly how far down you have to trim the spring, if that's of use to anyone. I'm told conductivity isn't an issue at all, as the inside of the chamber is well polished. :thumbsup:


----------



## frankiej

SeeThirty said:


> I am planning on ordering a couple of the Aurora's as hosts for projects, so I may do some experiments to see exactly how far down you have to trim the spring, if that's of use to anyone.



I'm interested to hear your results. These lights interest me, but without the strike bezel. I'd like to put a smooth bezel ring on one, or grind down the existing one.

I'm also curious whether the main body screws apart. It almost looks as if it's a modular system if you compare the 1,2 & 3 cell versions. I've got some crazy Lego combos floating in my head with these!


----------



## kosPap

while on this shouldn't we check surefire compatibility?


----------



## s.c.

why isn't this thread stickied?

I wanted a light with an aggressive bezel for the heck of it...and ended up ordering three (well two, and one normal one)! Just ordered an Ultrafire C1, Aurora x-06, Romisen RC-M4, and a couple R2 drop-ins. Can't wait!


----------



## Wiggle

I ordered a forward clicky drop in compatible with Surefire 6p. I have a Solarforce L2/m combo, this tailcap should work with this right since it is Surefire thread compatible? The only difference I can see is that mine will not be anodized but I can't imagine that having a huge effect? 

Am I right? If not I'll just buy a real Surefire 6p cap.


----------



## houtex

With a little work the Streamlight Sl20X can host a P60.


----------



## s.c.

Are there any cheap hosts on dealextreme that have a forward clicky?


----------



## kosPap

nope! you got to mod....

All, stay tuned I will be posting a new way for forward clckie mods shortly!


----------



## Nite

Fivemega AA sized bodies and all 18 MM bodies!



> ~ Add any lights I missed, or compatibility issue.
> 
> Thanks for the input...


----------



## orbital

Nite said:


> Fivemega AA sized bodies and all 18 MM bodies!



+ 

Thanks Nite!...:wave: 

*List updated*


----------



## Nite

thank you

Im moving over to CPFM on the 15th


----------



## Blindasabat

Do these have to be currently available?

Vital gear F2 is P60 compatible:
http://www.vital-gear.com/flashlight_f2.htm

Only problem is they are hard to find - B/S/T is probably the only place to get them, but they are a P60 host...


----------



## Black Rose

orbital said:


> +
> 
> It looks like LumensFactory is getting into the game,,,,not bad ~:devil:


Not one but three different versions of the Seraph SP-6 flashlight are now on the Lumens Factory new products page.

They are not showing up in their online store though.


----------



## kosPap

can anyone tets surefire parts compatibility?

Though the existence of a M adpator and a look at the threads seeem they ARE!!

and that means more money to spent on a D36 module and head!


----------



## kosPap

well LITEMANIA has his own host which seems to be a Soalrforce L2 similar

See his site


----------



## Black Rose

Could also be an Ultrafire L2 without the logos.

They look very similar.


----------



## kosPap

seems it is more of a Solarforce similar...

fellow member iWill has this comparison pic in post 213...


----------



## Black Rose

That's an Ultrafire WF-503B beside a Soalrforce L2.

Take a look at sku 18473 at DX for an Ultrafire L2.


----------



## kosPap

YES you are RIGHT...lapsed my memory...sorry


----------



## kosPap

orbital, just for reference's sake can you add these MX power flashlights in the listZ?

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=943
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8377
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3809

TNX, Kostas`


----------



## orbital

+
*
Thanks Kostas for all your input *~
the MX Power didn't have a model name, so I just put _Cree 2xCR123A_.

Also, there's a new Trustfire, the TR-Q8..:naughty:


----------



## frankiej

Just FYI, the P-60 list needs updated. I ordered (and just received) the KD T-1 (made by TLS) listed here:
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=7339

It is NOT a P-60 host. a DX/KD module may possibly be made to work, but there would have to be some filing involved, as the diameter of a P-60 is a bit too large. The reflector on this light also threads into the head, so if a P-60 were rigged into it, the lense/o-rings would become loose during any battery changes.I am also assuming that the T-2 
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=7337
would be likewise, as they appear identical. This is an assumption only, as I don't own one. I forgot to add that all of the DX P-60 pills that I tried DO thread into the reflector, so that allows some flexibility, allowing the pills to be changed for different LEDs and multi-mode modules. The TLS T-1 is a really cool light BTW, with a forward clicky! It's a poor-boy's SF E series!

I also received the KD TLS T-3 
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=7341
and it IS a P-60 host. It is a super nice light, also with a forward clicky. Really high quality construction and a cool pocket clip held on by nice looking allen-head screws. It's really comparable in size and construction to my friends Fenix TK-10. It did come with a 5 mode memory drop-in, not the single mode listed. 

Both lights came in a nice box with the TLS logo and the Optics HQ web address on it, packed in foam with a spare forward clicky included. Really classy for a sub-$30 light.


----------



## orbital

+

Kaidomain search is broken,...been that way for while.
I considered dropping Kai completely from the list just because of it,...still may do.

TLS Series will be added to list under Kai.


----------



## kosPap

frankiej said:


> Just FYI, the P-60 list needs updated. I ordered (and just received) the KD T-1 (made by TLS) listed here:
> http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=7339
> ,,,,snip snip....


 
frankiej, what is build quality like?
Solarforce, Ultrafire, etc?

And I belive that the T-1 is only 16340 compatible and NOT CR123 compatible....

How clean are the threads and tube ends are cut?

TNX, Kostas


----------



## frankiej

kosPap said:


> frankiej, what is build quality like?
> Solarforce, Ultrafire, etc?
> 
> And I belive that the T-1 is only 16340 compatible and NOT CR123 compatible....
> 
> How clean are the threads and tube ends are cut?
> 
> TNX, Kostas



Kostas,

The build quality is very good. The only thing that struck me as a bit cheap on it is the positive spring on the driver pill. It looks a bit twisted and crooked, and is a thin gauge wire. Easy enough to replace if you're semi-handy with a soldering iron. 

The threads are as smooth as the threads on my Surefire E1-L (I forgot to mention that the heads and bodies of the TLS T-1 and E1-L interchange and function on each other). The battery tube end is very clean cut, I think. The battery tube is only open on one end. The switch end is closed, with the switch being accessed from the tail of the light. 

One other build quality point: the clip slides out toward the head end, with the head off, like SF E series lights, and the clip is a touch loose, but not bad.

Funny you mention the battery usage. I just tried an old CR123 that I had that measured 2.3 volts, and the T-1 fired up. It was dim, but it would be enough to read by at night if your eyes are good. The only other light I have in my collection that will fire at that low of a voltage is my Dorcy Super 1 watt 1xcr123. It runs very brightly on a fresh 3 volt CR123, and I've used a 3.7V RCR123 and a 3.2V LifePO4 and it runs fine on these also. A very wide voltage range. I'm really pleased with this light.

Once again, as noted in my original post concerning this light, it is NOT a P-60 host.


----------



## kosPap

thanks so much for this input...this is an interesting form factor to buy....


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Dang! I think I gave my Dorcy 1W away before even thinking to try 3.0-3.6V.

I did convert a Streamlight TwinTask 1L into a P60 host with a 3.6V 16340. It had been bored and tapped for a Kroll switch years ago is the only way it works.


----------



## Forgoten214

*What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*

I am thinking of getting a Surefire C2 host or M2 host. I am thinking of dropping a Malk in it or something similar. What other brands are out there that you like to use for P60 hosts? I am looking for a HA3 or something thats really good quality build. Also one more question. Is the C2 in black HA3 or is it only the OD? 

- Jay


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*



Forgoten214 said:


> I am thinking of getting a Surefire C2 host or M2 host. I am thinking of dropping a Malk in it or something similar. What other brands are out there that you like to use for P60 hosts? I am looking for a HA3 or something thats really good quality build. Also one more question. Is the C2 in black HA3 or is it only the OD?
> 
> - Jay



AFIAK its only the gray thats type III

Skip Surefire all together if youre going to run 18650 cells... unless you are willing to have it bored to 18mm. I did this on my 6P and its a great setup IMHO. I am not aware of anyone modding the M2/C2 for 18650.

My fave P60 host... SF-C2 bezel + Leef type III, 18650 body + Z41 in type III. This setup has all the durability, heft and reliability of a SF C2/M2 and it allows for an 18650.

If youre on a tighter budget the Solarforce L2 18650 is a great alternative to the 6PD.

If you are on a _really _tight budget... I have been enjoying the Ultrafire 503B. I have seen these for as low as $15 on ebay.


----------



## Owen

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*

My favorites are the SF C2-HA, 6P, and a Z3 bored for 18500s with a black M2 bezel. I really like the 6P with Malkoff M60W and a Z59 and FM34 balancing the ends. 
My next one will probably be a Leef 2x18500 with SF Z58 tailcap and Z44-HA bezel(already had this setup, but sold the body).
Had a C2-HA bored for use with a 18650, but sold that body in a fit of stupid, too.
Forgot...another favorite was the Leef 1x18650 body. You can guess what I did with it after I didn't use it for a few weeks

_Don't sell your Leef or SF bodies_...unless I post a WTB


----------



## wykeite

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*

The smallest diameter I have on a number of 18650s is 18.3mm so you have to bore out to accept this. 18 is only a nominal size and suppliers will vary. 18.5mm is probably the size to aim for.



kramer5150 said:


> AFIAK its only the gray thats type III
> 
> Skip Surefire all together if youre going to run 18650 cells... unless you are willing to have it bored to 18mm. I did this on my 6P and its a great setup IMHO. I am not aware of anyone modding the M2/C2 for 18650.
> 
> If youre on a tighter budget the Solarforce L2 18650 is a great alternative to the 6PD.
> 
> If you are on a _really _tight budget... I have been enjoying the Ultrafire 503B. I have seen these for as low as $15 on ebay.


----------



## rockz4532

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*

G2, It's budget for me, and it works well.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*

Further thoughts....
The other thing to keep in mind is that if you want type III finish and 18650 compatibility your choices are comparatively slim. Note also that my solarforce L2, 503B, and 6P mod recommendation above are not type III, and my suggestions above are strongly influenced by my 18650 preference.

If you prefer primaries or 2xRCR123 go for the SF-C2 in type III finish. I use an M2 to host my own DIY LED modules, but I foil wrap them tight to increase cooling, and the max current I run them with is 1A with multi-modes to keep warming to a minimum. IMHO the M2 bezel is bigger and thicker walled than the C2 so it has a more substantial weight and feel. You will need a copper wave washer if you want to use an M60 in an M2.

You should be aware that ANY cree-LED module that emits ~150-200 Lumens is only going to run for ~35-45 minutes off 2xRCR123 cells. The max capacity of any RCR123 cell (regardless of the name screened on the shrink wrap) is only ~500mah. So, if you desire longer run times, type III finish and Surefire goodness... use a 17670 cell in the M2/C2. I do this with my M2 and like it a lot. Run times are shorter than 18650, but still its better than 2xRCR123.

The other longer runtime SF type III option you have is to go for the longer C3 and use 2x17500 or 3xPrimary cell configuration. That should get you 60+ minutes of run, but you loose pocket carry abilities of a smaller light.

Lastly, don't rule out primary cells for capacity and run time... its a time tested configuration, preferred by many.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*



wykeite said:


> The smallest diameter I have on a number of 18650s is 18.3mm so you have to bore out to accept this. 18 is only a nominal size and suppliers will vary. 18.5mm is probably the size to aim for.



x2... my 6P has been modded to 18.65 mm


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*

Oh yeah I failed to mention. I want to run 2x123R or 123 primaries. The M2 is available in black in type 3? I don't know about the shock absorbing bezel. I hear that it doesn't dissipate heat very well. If I really wanted to run single cell I'd use a 17xxx. But I rather stay two cell. Since I want the M60 and not M30. Anyone have pictures of there P60 setups? I run a 6P setup currently. I just want something with a pocket clip and maybe better built? Since the Type 3 is a nice way to go. I am not a huge fan of OD though. I prefer to keep my lights black.


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*



kramer5150 said:


> Further thoughts....
> The other thing to keep in mind is that if you want type III finish and 18650 compatibility your choices are comparatively slim. Note also that my solarforce L2, 503B, and 6P mod recommendation above are not type III, and my suggestions above are strongly influenced by my 18650 preference.
> 
> If you prefer primaries or 2xRCR123 go for the SF-C2 in type III finish. I use an M2 to host my own DIY LED modules, but I foil wrap them tight to increase cooling, and the max current I run them with is 1A with multi-modes to keep warming to a minimum. IMHO the M2 bezel is bigger and thicker walled than the C2 so it has a more substantial weight and feel. You will need a copper wave washer if you want to use an M60 in an M2.
> 
> You should be aware that ANY cree-LED module that emits ~150-200 Lumens is only going to run for ~35-45 minutes off 2xRCR123 cells. The max capacity of any RCR123 cell (regardless of the name screened on the shrink wrap) is only ~500mah. So, if you desire longer run times, type III finish and Surefire goodness... use a 17670 cell in the M2/C2. I do this with my M2 and like it a lot. Run times are shorter than 18650, but still its better than 2xRCR123.
> 
> The other longer runtime SF type III option you have is to go for the longer C3 and use 2x17500 or 3xPrimary cell configuration. That should get you 60+ minutes of run, but you loose pocket carry abilities of a smaller light.
> 
> Lastly, don't rule out primary cells for capacity and run time... its a time tested configuration, preferred by many.



Great advise. Do you know where I can find a link to how I can bore out a 6P body? I'm just curious I guess. Is the run time of 2x123R really that substantial over the 18650 or 17670s? Maybe a M30 in a C2 and a single cell would be a better option? But I like the compatibility of the 123s because someone bought me a box of 72 Surefire 123 primaries for Christmas so I want to still be able to use those. Is the M2 available in black? I kind of want to stay away from modding my Surefires because I don't want too destroy the warranty. Just in case if I need to send it in for anything.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*



Forgoten214 said:


> Oh yeah I failed to mention. I want to run 2x123R or 123 primaries. The M2 is available in black in type 3? I don't know about the shock absorbing bezel. I hear that it doesn't dissipate heat very well. ...




IMHO thats a CPF myth, I find BOTH the 6P and M2 equally poor thermal conductors. I have found the Cree XR-E to overheat (and dim significantly) in any P60 host if driven over ~1 Amp, for long ON cycles. The XRE-R2 I have running at 1400mah in my 6P has slowly degraded over time to where its no brighter than a new Q5 running at 1A. I have found that both the 6P and M2 are equally poor at conducting heat, with tight foil wrapping.

(Note impressions above based on my own DIY projects)

Thats what makes Genes modules so superbly designed. They rely more on optical efficiency, and thermal conduction to keep the LED cool and Lumen output high. Compared to other designs that over-drive the LED.

The M2 is not available in black type III, only gray/olive


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*



Forgoten214 said:


> Great advise. Do you know where I can find a link to how I can bore out a 6P body? I'm just curious I guess. Is the run time of 2x123R really that substantial over the 18650 or 17670s? Maybe a M30 in a C2 and a single cell would be a better option? But I like the compatibility of the 123s because someone bought me a box of 72 Surefire 123 primaries for Christmas so I want to still be able to use those. Is the M2 available in black? I kind of want to stay away from modding my Surefires because I don't want too destroy the warranty. Just in case if I need to send it in for anything.



Search the CPF marketplace... every once in a while someone will offer services. modoo did mine... not sure what hes charging now for the service.

**edit**
Oh this is a no brainer... if you already have a box of SF primaries, then just get a C2 + M60.


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*



kramer5150 said:


> Search the CPF marketplace... every once in a while someone will offer services. modoo did mine... not sure what hes charging now for the service.
> 
> **edit**
> Oh this is a no brainer... if you already have a box of SF primaries, then just get a C2 + M60.



Whats the benefits of the C2 over the M2? Do I really need the shock absorbing bezel?


----------



## Owen

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*

No need for the shock absorption. The M2 head is bigger and heavier. 
It's much less susceptible to damage at the front of the bezel as the rim is thicker than the regular Z44 bezel. I prefer the Z44 for the smaller size and weight, though.


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*

Will the 6P holsters fit the C2 and M2 hosts?


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*



Forgoten214 said:


> Whats the benefits of the C2 over the M2? Do I really need the shock absorbing bezel?



The M2 is noticeably bigger bulkier and heavier. IMHO the C2 (and non type III 6P) bezels dent easier from their thinner wall. IMHO no you don't need the shock absorbing features of the M2 to host an LED, and they are partially negated by packing them tight with foil. IMHO the M2 excels most as an incan host, but it can be used to host LEDs. Thats how I use mine, incan most of the time and periodic LED use.

I don't think the M2 will fit in a 6P holster. I still think the C2 is your best option.


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*



kramer5150 said:


> The M2 is noticeably bigger bulkier and heavier. IMHO the C2 (and non type III 6P) bezels dent easier from their thinner wall. IMHO no you don't need the shock absorbing features of the M2 to host an LED, and they are partially negated by packing them tight with foil. IMHO the M2 excels most as an incan host, but it can be used to host LEDs. Thats how I use mine, incan most of the time and periodic LED use.
> 
> I don't think the M2 will fit in a 6P holster. I still think the C2 is your best option.



Alright thanks. I just saw your youtube video on the M2. I really like the way that looks. I also have a P61 bulb and its decent. I am just not a huge fan of the beam pattern of Incan. I prefer the tint of LEDs. I am guessing the price would be more for an M2 instead of a C2? Remember I am just looking for the host not a full flashlight.


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*

The dereelight Cl1H is a HAIII P60 host, and should be a very good quality one too.
Malkoff also now has his Md2 P60 host available in HAIII as well.


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*



Mjolnir said:


> The dereelight Cl1H is a HAIII P60 host, and should be a very good quality one too.
> Malkoff also now has his Md2 P60 host available in HAIII as well.



I currently have the Deree 1SM in my 6P and its pretty nice. I don't really like the Malkoff host. The Deree host is alright but i cant find any for sale that are just the host. Not sure of the quality of the body. I rather stick with a Surefire if I could. Either C2 or M2 I think. I like the idea of the pocket clip on the Deree.


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*



Forgoten214 said:


> I currently have the Deree 1SM in my 6P and its pretty nice. I don't really like the Malkoff host. The Deree host is alright but i cant find any for sale that are just the host. Not sure of the quality of the body. I rather stick with a Surefire if I could. Either C2 or M2 I think. I like the idea of the pocket clip on the Deree.



You might not be able to only buy the host, but for $80, you can get a decent host with a decent dropin in it, as opposed to the $110+ (or more for the M2) that you would have spend for a surefire, but a host only. I don't really see why the surefire bodies would necessarily be any more reliable than the dereelight anyway.


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*



Mjolnir said:


> You might not be able to only buy the host, but for $80, you can get a decent host with a decent dropin in it, as opposed to the $110+ (or more for the M2) that you would have spend for a surefire, but a host only. I don't really see why the surefire bodies would necessarily be any more reliable than the dereelight anyway.



How much would a C2 or M2 host cost me? I see some for sale. I seen entire C2s go for 90 on the marketplace.


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*

I was referring to the price of a C2 that you could buy one for at any given time. I realize that you could probably find on on the marketplace for less, but there is no guarantee that someone will find one their. Currently, there are no C2's in the "wanted to sell" section that I can find.
No matter what place you buy it from, a surefire _will not_ take 18650s, which would be a major negative for me, since I use them basically exclusively. Upgrading a surefire to take 18650's would make it not completely a surefire, and would add cost.
Out of curiosity, why don't you like the malkoff host?


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*



Mjolnir said:


> I was referring to the price of a C2 that you could buy one for at any given time. I realize that you could probably find on on the marketplace for less, but there is no guarantee that someone will find one their. Currently, there are no C2's in the "wanted to sell" section that I can find.
> No matter what place you buy it from, a surefire _will not_ take 18650s, which would be a major negative for me, since I use them basically exclusively. Upgrading a surefire to take 18650's would make it not completely a surefire, and would add cost.
> Out of curiosity, why don't you like the malkoff host?



It has no pocket clip. Its also ugly to me. Plus I like crenelated bezels :devil:. I don't own any 18650 cells. All I have are 123 primaries at the moment. AAs as well. Not saying the malkoff host isn't well built because I am sure it is. Plus something about that Surefire name on the side of my light makes me feel reassured.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*



Forgoten214 said:


> How much would a C2 or M2 host cost me? I see some for sale. I seen entire C2s go for 90 on the marketplace.



I think ebay is your best bet. I've seen C2s sell for as low as $60 and M2s as low as $100 (shipped).


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*



Forgoten214 said:


> It has no pocket clip. Its also ugly to me. Plus I like crenelated bezels :devil:. I don't own any 18650 cells. All I have are 123 primaries at the moment. AAs as well. Not saying the malkoff host isn't well built because I am sure it is. Plus something about that Surefire name on the side of my light makes me feel reassured.



If you want, you can write "surefire" on a piece of tape and tape it to the side of the malkoff host.
If Malkoff's dropins are any indicator, his host should be of excellent quality, on par with or better than surefire.


----------



## bigchelis

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*

I really like the Solarforce 6P replica 18650 compatible, but does anyone know if these are available in military coating???


----------



## Norm

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*



bigchelis said:


> I really like the Solarforce 6P replica 18650 compatible, but does anyone know if these are available in military coating???


By military coating I'm guessing you mean HA, I'm sure there isn't any but I'd like to be proven wrong, I would realy like a HA natural L2.
Norm


----------



## GreyShark

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*

I'm a big fan of the C3 Centurion right now. It has the grey hard anodized finish, a pocket clip, grip ring and it'll hold a few different battery configurations like 3x CR123, 2x 17500 or 2x AA. That means there's a wide variety of drop ins, both incandescent and LED, that you can run.


There is no particular heat sinking issue with a Malkoff and the M2 shock isolated bezel. The heat mostly goes into the body or out the front and the M2 most definitely does wick heat away from the body.


----------



## jake25

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*



Norm said:


> By military coating I'm guessing you mean HA, I'm sure there isn't any but I'd like to be proven wrong, I would realy like a HA natural L2.
> Norm


HA L2's have been done before as samples from Solarforce. It's defiantly doable but the cost is pretty high for the L2. I'm goin say $45-50 for just the host, no lamp. 

Solarforce doesn't see so much of a demand and the price doesn't go well with their goal of providing low cost, high quality lights.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*

If Solarforce made a type III / 18650 compatible P60 host I'd sell all my Surefires in a heartbeat and join the "other guys":devil:.

IMHO $45-50 is not too unreasonable. I'm sure they can do it for less than that, the malkoff host is a little less than that.

Consider the alternative ($$$).
C2-HA Bezel = $25
Leef 18650/HA ~ $65 (approx used)
Z41 = $25


----------



## jake25

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*

You have a point there kramer, and I've pushed Solarforce to do some HA L2's but they refuse. Maybe I need to push harder

I'm not sure if you have a Solarforce L950/m. But the HA on that is crazy good. If they can put that coating on a L2, it would be awesome.


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*



jake25 said:


> You have a point there kramer, and I've pushed Solarforce to do some HA L2's but they refuse. Maybe I need to push harder
> 
> I'm not sure if you have a Solarforce L950/m. But the HA on that is crazy good. If they can put that coating on a L2, it would be awesome.



Nice, I want one of those L950s. 100 dollars though :huh:

I'd like to see a HA2 L2.


----------



## Norm

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*



jake25 said:


> Solarforce doesn't see so much of a demand and the price doesn't go well with their goal of providing low cost, high quality lights.


If that's the case then the SS L2 doesn't seem to fit into their goal either :shrug:.
Norm


----------



## CampingLED

Need a host recommendation please.

Need a flashlight without strike bezel and with a shallow bezel (good to be used with flood drop-ins)
The thicker the head part the better for heat dissapation
Would prefer one with a cheap drop-in since I have too many unused R2s lying in my drawer
Battery compatibility does not matter

The WF-503B fits my criteria, but I was hoping for a cheaper option without a R2 drop-in since this one will be highly modded.


----------



## kosPap

get a *xenon *version with a flat head rm (L2BF?).
It is the cheaper of the lot and sometimes the xenon option comes handy.


----------



## Slash5

CampingLED said:


> Need a host recommendation please.
> The WF-503B fits my criteria, but I was hoping for a cheaper option without a R2 drop-in since this one will be highly modded.


 
You can get a Solarforce on Ebay without dropin for $14.99.
I've bought several.


----------



## Slash5

kosPap said:


> get a *xenon *version with a flat head rm (L2BF?).
> It is the cheaper of the lot and sometimes the xenon option comes handy.


I did that, $18.99 with a Xenon dropin off Ebay. It's kind of cool since I've only had LED's before. However I was a little screwed up cause it turns out it is bored for CR123's and RCR123's only - 18650 won't fit.


----------



## CampingLED

Slash5 said:


> You can get a Solarforce on Ebay without dropin for $14.99.
> I've bought several.


 
Just checked and it seems like it only comes in the T-head option @ that price. For $4.99 more I noticed that I can get a SS flat bezel. I believe that this is a better option than the WF-503B i.t.o. quality. Tks for feedback.


----------



## CampingLED

kosPap said:


> get a *xenon *version with a flat head rm (L2BF?).
> It is the cheaper of the lot and sometimes the xenon option comes handy.


 
Did a search on ebay and it seems like I can only find the R2 versions @ $25. These decisions are killing me. I can buy a body with T-head and an additional flat bezel for $20. For only $5 more I can get it with a R2 drop-in and the R2 can be salvaged for some other application. I can only buy the body with T-head and mod the bezel $15. :hairpull: Glad only two persons replied, this could have been worse.:lolsign:


----------



## kosPap

Slash5 said:


> I did that, $18.99 with a Xenon dropin off Ebay. It's kind of cool since I've only had LED's before. However I was a little screwed up cause it turns out it is bored for CR123's and RCR123's only - 18650 won't fit.


 
NO! i meant get a solarforce xenon version....like this or these


----------



## orbital

+

List updated & cleaned up a bit.
*Open to suggestions on how the list could be easier to read ect..*

One thing, Links to every light just wouldn't be realistic, it would be a giant mess.


----------



## Forgoten214

Very cool, I tried most on this list and my favorite is my Deree CL1H


----------



## Slash5

kosPap said:


> NO! i meant get a solarforce xenon version....like this or these


 Yep, it's one of those I ordered:
Item title: Solarforce Sand 300 Lms 9V Xenon T.Head Torch #40206
Seller User ID: itc_shop

It is not bored for a 18650.


----------



## Black Rose

I bought two grey/gunmetal xenon SpiderFire X-03 hosts (similar to the SolarForce L2) 
One was bored for 18650 the other one wasn't (it looks like they forgot to finish the job since an 18650 goes part way in).


----------



## Phyltre

Looking to enter the p60 drop-in market, but of course that means having a host. Does anyone have any suggestions for the most flexible medium host that could be used with the largest range of drop-ins? I have a few every-day lights I use right now but I'd also like to have something like this, hot-swappable, for things like UV and different LED warmths/output/throw, etc. Probably four or five drop-ins, eventually. I was thinking an 18650 battery form factor, if that is going to be compatible with most of the stuff out there.

Is there anything close to a "best-of" in the P60 host field? I intend to do my own legwork for the research but there's a HUGE list of components out there and some pointers would be great! Thanks for your time.


----------



## Black Rose

I'm a bit biased, but the 18650 capable Solarforce L2 lights are a good compromise.

They are affordable yet very well built for the price. 
They are also compatible with a lot of Surefire add-ons, which many consider to be a bonus.


----------



## Forgoten214

Phyltre said:


> Looking to enter the p60 drop-in market, but of course that means having a host. Does anyone have any suggestions for the most flexible medium host that could be used with the largest range of drop-ins? I have a few every-day lights I use right now but I'd also like to have something like this, hot-swappable, for things like UV and different LED warmths/output/throw, etc. Probably four or five drop-ins, eventually. I was thinking an 18650 battery form factor, if that is going to be compatible with most of the stuff out there.
> 
> Is there anything close to a "best-of" in the P60 host field? I intend to do my own legwork for the research but there's a HUGE list of components out there and some pointers would be great! Thanks for your time.



Price range?


----------



## Forgoten214

Surefire G2 or 6P.

If you want something less money then Solarforce L2.

Deree CL1H V4 is MY favorite P60 host.


----------



## Black Rose

Forgoten214 said:


> Surefire G2 or 6P.


They are not 18650 capable, unless you get the 6P bored out.

They would work with a 17670 cell though.


----------



## Forgoten214

Yes you can bore it out. Its pretty simple to bore it out actually. There is a thread on here somewhere that shows you how to do it. 

Is the G2 capable of being bored out?

Both the Solarforce and Deree are both capable of 18650.

My Deree also has double O-Ring seals on every contact point and easily can be swapped between every P60 host. Also lens is easy to change. Removable pocket clip and HAIII type Black.  

These features are what makes my Deree my favorite P60 host.


----------



## Phyltre

Forgoten214 said:


> Price range?



I'm a pretty big fan of investing in things, so really I'm open to recommendations regardless of price. If I need to set aside some paycheck chunks for a month, I'll do it. :laughing:


----------



## Forgoten214

Phyltre said:


> I'm a pretty big fan of investing in things, so really I'm open to recommendations regardless of price. If I need to set aside some paycheck chunks for a month, I'll do it. :laughing:



Oh I see, Well if you don't care about price then the Surefire C2 is probably the overall best P60 host. C2 or M2. 

My Deree CL1H would be my favorite choice that is non Surefire.


----------



## Phyltre

Forgoten214 said:


> Oh I see, Well if you don't care about price then the Surefire C2 is probably the overall best P60 host. C2 or M2.
> .



Would the M2 accept the 18650 without modification?

...Ah, nevermind. Apparently:



> "If you have any plan to use LED drop-ins in the M2 then you may as well forget about it and get a C2. The M2's shock isolation thermally isolates as well and LEDs need all the thermal relief they can get."



(said someone in a C2 versus M2 comparison thread.)


----------



## Forgoten214

Phyltre said:


> Would the M2 accept the 18650 without modification?



Nope 

Surefire doesn't like it when people use other batteries than theirs. 

So they try their best to force people to use Surefire branded batteries.


----------



## Phyltre

I guess I'm going Deree then. Is there any danger choosing between the different CL1H output level selection choices with their different models as far as drop-in compatibility goes? Or does that only apply to the factory drop-in that comes with the light?


----------



## Forgoten214

Phyltre said:


> I guess I'm going Deree then. Is there any danger choosing between the different CL1H output level selection choices with their different models as far as drop-in compatibility goes? Or does that only apply to the factory drop-in that comes with the light?



The drop ins have different options. Some are regulated for 1 cell only. Some are regulated for 2 cells but have semi regulation for 1 cell. (Like the Malkoff M60 vs M30 drop in). 

But host wise it doesn't matter, The CL1H host is bored to take 18650s and will fit 2x123 1x17670 ect. So depending on the drop in is what matters. You can buy a CL1H host without any drop in. (Everything you need to run the light except without the drop in). Or you can buy a full flashlight and swap in a different drop-in. :devil:

Deree host alone costs around 45 dollars from Flashcrazy/flashlightconnection.com Not 100% sure on his host price. But the full flashlight is around 75. (With drop in).


----------



## SFG2Lman

Forgoten214 said:


> The drop ins have different options. Some are regulated for 1 cell only. Some are regulated for 2 cells but have semi regulation for 1 cell. (Like the Malkoff M60 vs M30 drop in).
> 
> But host wise it doesn't matter, The CL1H host is bored to take 18650s and will fit 2x123 1x17670 ect. So depending on the drop in is what matters. You can buy a CL1H host without any drop in. (Everything you need to run the light except without the drop in). Or you can buy a full flashlight and swap in a different drop-in. :devil:
> 
> Deree host alone costs around 45 dollars from Flashcrazy/flashlightconnection.com Not 100% sure on his host price. But the full flashlight is around 75. (With drop in).



solarforce L2 will do all this, and you can get the combo kit (flashlight, holster, batteries, and charger for the batts) for about $38 on ebay and it comes with a single stage R2 drop-in definitely another option. Again its up to what you want to pay and the quality you want. All lights will function, its just a matter what you like the looks of and what you want to pay for in terms of quality.


EDIT: some kits come with a single 18650 battery and charger and some come with 2x RCR123 and respective charger you'd hafta look closely. (I ordered the 18650 version and was sent the 2x RCR123 batts and charger, I emailed the seller and he said i could keep the RCRs and he would send me the 18650 and respective charger, free!) so their customer service is also good.


----------



## Forgoten214

Yes the Solarforce L2 is a nice option. The L2 is also bulkier and has no pocket clip. Quality is abit less. But still pretty good for the price. And the Solarforce L2 is type 2 hardened. Deree is type 3 hard coat. 

Solarforce L2 is a great choice for the entry level P60 host.


----------



## Phyltre

Alright, I think this will be my last question in this thread:

Assuming 1x18650, what specifications will I need to shop for when looking for drop-ins to make sure I don't over/underpower them? Anything in particular to watch out for?

(Also--woooo, finally got my avatar in a semi-complete state of awesomeness!  After only three years of being a forum member!)


----------



## Forgoten214

Phyltre said:


> Alright, I think this will be my last question in this thread:
> 
> Assuming 1x18650, what specifications will I need to shop for when looking for drop-ins to make sure I don't over/underpower them? Anything in particular to watch out for?
> 
> (Also--woooo, finally got my avatar in a semi-complete state of awesomeness!  After only three years of being a forum member!)



I'd go with a Malkoff M60 and use 1x18650. You will get about an hour of high and several more hours of declining output. A semi-regulated output is what I prefer. Because then you can always use 2x123 or 2x18650 down the road while still maintaining the ability to use 1 cell. Unlike if you use a drop in that is regulated for 1 cell only you cant use 2x123 or 2x18650 because you will overpower it.

Deree 1SM-2 drop in will be semi regulated like the Malkoff M60 on 1 cell but maintain ability to use two cells fully regulated.


----------



## Forgoten214

Oh yeah and with the Deree you can get an extension to run two 18650s if needed.


----------



## SFG2Lman

malkoff is always a great option but dereelight makes some 2.8-4.2V drops as well with the R2 LED. I think at least the 3SD is perfect for single cell operations


----------



## Black Rose

Forgoten214 said:


> The L2 is also bulkier and has no pocket clip.


Actually, the Solarforce L2 does have a pocket clip now.

jake25 worked with Solarforce to get it produced and it is now for sale on his site and listed on the main Solarforce site.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I have a CL1H V3 and it is a DANDY P60 host! That will take 18650!


----------



## Forgoten214

Black Rose said:


> Actually, the Solarforce L2 does have a pocket clip now.
> 
> jake25 worked with Solarforce to get it produced and it is now for sale on his site and listed on the main Solarforce site.



yea i know.

For extra money. the clip quality isn't that great anyway. Also has huge Solarforce letters on it for advertisement. Not my style. For 38 dollars for the Solarforce "KIT" you can pretty much get a Deree CL1H host. The charger and batteries made by Solarforce aren't that great. But they are better than most I guess. 

I prefer the Deree host. but if you cant afford the better quality of Dereelight get the Solarforce.


----------



## Black Rose

I've got a pair of Solarforce L2s and a pair of SpiderFire X-03 lights.

I'm now considering getting a Seraph P60 host from Lumens Factory.


----------



## orbital

+

I just noticed Gene Malkoffs MD2 was not on the list,...what the was I thinking.

_Surprised no one else didn't spot that either._

*Malkoff MD2 & 4 on the list!*


----------



## flatline

It is my understanding that the MD2 is made specifically for the M30 and M60 family of drop-ins. I don't think it will accept the typical P60 drop-in. If you add it to your list, you'd better put a caveat with it explaining this.

Unless I'm wrong, of course.

--flatline


----------



## orbital

flatline said:


> It is my understanding that the MD2 is made specifically for the M30 and M60 family of drop-ins. I don't think it will accept the typical P60 drop-in. If you add it to your list, you'd better put a caveat with it explaining this.
> 
> Unless I'm wrong, of course.
> 
> --flatline



+

Mr flatline,..if you look under* Malkoff* on the list,
you see the thing written between the two {....} marks


----------



## flatline

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Mr flatline,..if you look under* Malkoff* on the list,
> you see the thing written between the two {....} marks



I saw that, but saying that something is specifically designed for certain dropins isn't the same as saying that it will only work with said dropins (which is my current understanding of the MD2).

Perhaps this says something about my reading comprehension skills (or lack thereof), but it seems like the MD2 might merit a clearer explanation of its P60 compatibility.

Not throwing stones, just making a suggestion in the spirit of clearer communication.

Thanks for the list, by the way. It's made my initial research into the world of P60 dropins far more productive.

--flatline


----------



## kosPap

some new ones:
Brinyte TA-01 
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=9798
Brinyte TA-02B 
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=9794
Brinyte TA-02A 
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=9796

enjoy..kostas


----------



## orbital

kosPap said:


> some new ones:
> Brinyte TA-01
> http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=9798
> Brinyte TA-02B
> http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=9794
> Brinyte TA-02A
> http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=9796
> 
> enjoy..kostas



+

thanks kostas,...list updated


----------



## ptolemy

hi guys, great thread!

I am in search of a single rcr123 or cr123 host to use primaries/recharables.

so far i am only aware of l2m, are there others?

being water resistant is a huge plus for me

i found a Spiderfire L2-S Xenon , it seems to be a p60 host, but i don't know for sure...can someone confirm?


----------



## Black Rose

As you've seen, there is also the Spiderfire L2-S (really an X-03S) , which is similar to the L2M.

Yes, it is also a P60 host.

My main gripe with Spiderfire P60 hosts is that the rubber boot on the tailcap is not a common size.


----------



## ptolemy

Black Rose said:


> As you've seen, there is also the Spiderfire L2-S (really an X-03S) , which is similar to the L2M.
> 
> Yes, it is also a P60 host.
> 
> My main gripe with Spiderfire P60 hosts is that the rubber boot on the tailcap is not a common size.


 
ya, but as long as we can buy the rubber boot down the line, it should be fine.

how is quality? does it feel ok? are threads good?

thanx


----------



## Black Rose

ptolemy said:


> ya, but as long as we can buy the rubber boot down the line, it should be fine.


That's the problem....I haven't been able to find any replacement boots....GITD or black.



> how is quality? does it feel ok? are threads good?


Here is my comparison of the Solarforce L2 vs the Spiderfire X-03.
I've been updating it over time to clarify some things as I use them more.

Quality-wise they not as good as Solarforce, but probably better than something like the Ultrafire WF-501B. 

The threads were good (but unlubed) and it feels fine to hold.


----------



## ptolemy

Black Rose said:


> That's the problem....I haven't been able to find any replacement boots....GITD or black.
> 
> 
> Here is my comparison of the Solarforce L2 vs the Spiderfire X-03.
> I've been updating it over time to clarify some things as I use them more.
> 
> Quality-wise they not as good as Solarforce, but probably better than something like the Ultrafire WF-501B.
> 
> The threads were good (but unlubed) and it feels fine to hold.


 thanx for the report


----------



## CampingLED

ptolemy said:


> hi guys, great thread!
> 
> I am in search of a single rcr123 or cr123 host to use primaries/recharables.
> 
> so far i am only aware of l2m, are there others?
> 
> being water resistant is a huge plus for me
> 
> i found a Spiderfire L2-S Xenon , it seems to be a p60 host, but i don't know for sure...can someone confirm?


 
If you gym regularly the Aurora SH290 is an option. Nice light, but it has three very important possible improvement areas:
1) Weight (very very heavy)
2) Gap between P60 drop-in and body much too big (1.2mm in diameter)
3) Could do with more threads at tailcap (only one full turn from loose to tight)

The reflector is almost SMO and therefore has terrible Cree rings (mine was swapped with another spare reflector with a major improvement).


----------



## Flash_25296

The Kai Domain Tough looks similar to the Deerelight CL1H has anyone ordered it or has any experience with the host. 

It appears that there are two version on the site and one shows the P60 module and the other does not.

http://www.kaidomain.com/SearchResult.aspx?SearchKey=Tough&CategoryId=-1&SiteId=1


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Looks like a backwards engineered RIP OFF of CL1H!!!

If that's your style though go for it.


----------



## Flash_25296

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Looks like a backwards engineered RIP OFF of CL1H!!!
> 
> If that's your style though go for it.



So what you are saying is, no you have never purchased it nor have any experience with it!


----------



## kosPap

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Looks like a backwards engineered RIP OFF of CL1H!!!.


 
indeed... but the CL1H has a remarkable similarity to the Huntlight FT-01 which looks like an Ultrafire WF-502B....
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/huntlight_ft01xse.htm

you can never be sure with the chinese manufacturers

the first ones were Luxeon III !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

You are correct in that I've never held one. I have an actual CL1H V3 myself.


----------



## orbital

kosPap said:


> indeed... but the CL1H has a remarkable similarity to the Huntlight FT-01 which looks like an Ultrafire WF-502B....
> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/huntlight_ft01xse.htm
> 
> you can never be sure with the chinese manufacturers
> 
> the first ones were Luxeon III !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



+

kostas,
just a couple weeks ago, I gave my Dad an original HuntLight FT-01PJ for his birthday. 
Simple rechargeable battery setup ect..

*This was a light I didn't want to part with.
*In mint condition, with a decent starter drop-in, (more to follow)
...I told him this light was bit of a _collectors piece, _he didn't totally understand.


----------



## kosPap

indeed...he can;t....would you believe I have also put my huntlight back in action? It runs a blinking P60 5mm module...

And if you have seen older posts of mine...with the same batts and drop-in it outputs 5+% MORE than surefires and about 20% more than the Wf-501s


----------



## kosPap

BTW new vesrion of an older host
SmallSun ZY-C73 Cree Q3-WC 3-Mode 150-Lumen LED Flashlight with Assault Crown - 
DX 24354

UltraFire 504B HA-III Cree R2-WC 5-Mode 220-Lumen LED Flashlight DX 24200 & 24201


----------



## orbital

kosPap said:


> BTW new vesrion of an older host
> SmallSun ZY-C73 Cree Q3-WC 3-Mode 150-Lumen LED Flashlight with Assault Crown -
> DX 24354
> 
> UltraFire 504B HA-III Cree R2-WC 5-Mode 220-Lumen LED Flashlight DX 24200 & 24201



+

got it, 

thanks..


----------



## Flash_25296

kosPap said:


> BTW new vesrion of an older host
> UltraFire 504B HA-III Cree R2-WC 5-Mode 220-Lumen LED Flashlight DX 24200 & 24201



I think this might only be HA-II or something similar but not HA-III!


----------



## kosPap

of course...I only copy pasted the DX title...

at the price and the way it shines I would not be shocked if it was only spray painted....


----------



## kosPap

wow! that is a killer.....

i would like to know if the tailcap is copatible with the CL1H


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Good looking light but it looks too long for tail switch.


----------



## qtaco

Anyone care to speculate on what the performance would be like on the Javelin? I would love to own a 2xAA P60 light, but not if the performance was worse then a dedicated 2xAA light (LD20, D20 etc). Would it be difficult to find P60 drop-ins that would work well with 2xAA?


----------



## Black Rose

qtaco said:


> Anyone care to speculate on what the performance would be like on the Javelin? I would love to own a 2xAA P60 light, but not if the performance was worse then a dedicated 2xAA light (LD20, D20 etc). Would it be difficult to find P60 drop-ins that would work well with 2xAA?


The only data I have seen for drop-ins that will work with 2xAA are from Solarforce. 
I believe it was reported to have about 1 hours runtime on high. 

Solarforce and Dereelight both have P60 drop-ins that will work with 2xAA.


----------



## Flash_25296

I just received the Ultrafire 504B in the mail Friday and here is my initial impression:

The flashlight is heavier then I expected, the battery tube and head are made of thicker metal. There is good heat sinking enough to for an MC-E P60 drop-in on high. The threads are larger than on my Deree CL1H and are smooth. The battery can be taken out through the tail cap area or the head side when removing the Pill. My AW protected 18650's fit with very little rattle within the diameter of the tube. The tail switch is a reverse clicky and mine tail stands nicely with no obstructions from the switch. The switch moves without too much force and feels comfortable. The finish on mine is very good with no noticeable blemishes.

The lens on mine came very dirty and hazy, it took awhile to clean it but it is fine. This light might benefit from a better lens. The O-rings on the head and tail cap are not tall enough, they need to be about .5-1 mm taller to create some resistance and provide better water protection.

All in all a good host for a P60!


----------



## Nite

Black Rose said:


> The only data I have seen for drop-ins that will work with 2xAA are from Solarforce.
> I believe it was reported to have about 1 hours runtime on high.
> 
> Solarforce and Dereelight both have P60 drop-ins that will work with 2xAA.



those would work great with an FM AA body. Im going to order one, MY GF doesnt like Lion 3.7 cells...she likes alkaline nimh etc...


----------



## old4570

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=8434

On the list ...

Sorry , was just wondering ? I like the look / style , and was thinking of buying it . Anyone have any feedback on this one ?


----------



## FlashCrazy

qtaco said:


> Anyone care to speculate on what the performance would be like on the Javelin? I would love to own a 2xAA P60 light, but not if the performance was worse then a dedicated 2xAA light (LD20, D20 etc). Would it be difficult to find P60 drop-ins that would work well with 2xAA?


 
With 2 x AA and the stock OP reflector, I'm measuring about 7,000 to 7,800 lux on my meter. For reference, the EagleTac P20A2 with the SMOOTH reflector (I think it _was_ the brightest 2 x AA light to date) measures about 6,200 lux on the same meter. With the smooth reflector installed in the Javelin, I'm getting about 9,000 to 9,500 lux! The addition of the ext tube (3 x AA with SMO refl.) resulted in 10,500 to 11,000 lux!


----------



## qtaco

Thanks for the information, that's very impressive!


----------



## kramer5150

Is this light a P60 host?
http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=9008

:thinking:


----------



## kosPap

AardvarkSagus said:


> Does anyone know whether or not the "Police" branded light at Lighthound is P60 compatible?
> 
> http://www.lighthound.com/Police-Chinese-Flashlight-Black-ON-SALE_p_6-1548.html


 
well it is!

did it last night..a P60 module will thread im the place of the Xenon bulb assembly, but it has to either have the right geometry of some material removed form the pill...(see elsewhere on this thread)

The problem is that a P60 wont fit....but a cree optic (23mm) (from DX or KD) will easily go in the head if you remove the reflector..so you screw in the pill, place the optic in the LED and top-off with the bezel....

Presto...damn I was lazy last night and got no measurments or pics..maybe next week.

*Edit 21/11*

here is a pic of the mod....







CAUTIOn....the brass pill dimensions are critical..By this I mean how high it will sit on the body. Other wise thre will be some dead space....in that case I suggest using a 1,5mm+ O-ring between the optic and Lens


----------



## DaveTheDude

I can confirm that the Cabela's CR123 powered 6V and 9V lights will accept Gene Malkoff's P60 drop-ins. The Malkoff drop-ins fit my lights perfectly; they don't rattle; and the upgraded output amazes those whose life experience does not yet include exposure to real lighting tools.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

If you are a bit creative the Streamlight Twin Task 1L and 2L can be P60 hosts.

Takes drilling and tapping tail for Kroll and gutting the lights. They weren't worth much as stock anyhow.


----------



## orbital

DaveTheDude said:


> I can confirm that the Cabela's CR123 powered 6V and 9V lights will accept Gene Malkoff's P60 drop-ins. The Malkoff drop-ins fit my lights perfectly; they don't rattle; and the upgraded output amazes those whose life experience does not yet include exposure to real lighting tools.



+

Dave, what specific Cabela's model,..is it the XPG N-series?


----------



## LG&M

Does anyone know it the T.O.P Stryker http://newgraham.com/store/product/1900/TOP-Stryker-Xenon-Flashlight-TOPLX6AK2B/ 
Will work. Also how is the quality?


----------



## kosPap

LG&M

make an advanced search for it....and in youtube too..

the Stryker has a narrower drop-in socket....so either you will have to thindown the drop-in (reflector) or open-up the flashlight socket...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Or buy a proprietary (expensive) Wolf Eyes made for the Sniper (6 series)


----------



## LG&M

So what would be the smallest host? Closest to the size of a Surefire E series.


----------



## Forgoten214

LG&M said:


> So what would be the smallest host? Closest to the size of a Surefire E series.



Hmmm, Maybe the Solarforce L2M.


----------



## Winx

Seraph SP-6 clone @ DX:

UniqueFire R5 Cree XPG-1AO-R4 330-Lumen LED Flashlight (1*18650/2*16340)
UniqueFire R5 Cree XPG-1AO-R4 5-Mode 330-Lumen LED Flashlight (1*18650/2*16340)

Lumens Factory SP-6 Ti:

Seraph SP-6 Ti, Titanium Special Edition (LED, 3 Mode)


----------



## Black Rose

Unbelievable. 

They copied the Seraph already, even down to it's rather unique colour.


----------



## arbiker501

Hello guys. 

Just from looking at it . I was not sure if it is R4 or R5. Can one of you guys that know more about this tell me. 

Was looking to getting a R5. But hey I am a lucky guy i got a quark on the way not a r5. However, Women, guns and flashlights the one you got seems to be the best. .. 

After, many cheap lights I am excited.


----------



## orbital

+

The Ti Seraph is simply amazing!*&[email protected]!..






_~ Hey guys, does anyone object to* not *putting the UniqueFire lights on the list??_

I know there's been some very similar P60 lights,
but these are way blatant copies. Let me know


----------



## kosPap

i do not know....under that reasoning Soalrforce should be deleted too...if not copies of the Surefire of the G&P for sure....

The lsit is informative first....

Maybe just the name and a note of being copies of a unique design???

open to debate of course...


----------



## jake25

Being a dealer I know I should put in my 2 cents but I will

Solarforce is bored to 18mm, from the factory. It has a removable bezel for added customization, and it has a reverse click tailcap. Also they've expanded to 2xAA batteries which I don't think Surefire has done.


----------



## orbital

+

The Seraph knock-offs keep coming & coming,...you think LumensFactory is flattered?{{:bow:}}
*
list current*


----------



## flatline

orbital said:


> +
> 
> The Seraph knock-offs keep coming & coming,...you think LumensFactory is flattered?{{:bow:}}
> *
> list current*



Does that mean that the Seraph is deservedly selling well?

I'm playing with the idea of getting into the P60 world and the Seraph, Dereelight, and Solarforce lights are currently on my short list.

--flatline


----------



## matt304

I see that "various weaponlight" models are listed for surefire lights. I have a Surefire M600A with the KL4 head. Is this considered a P60-style?


----------



## bigchelis

matt304 said:


> I see that "various weaponlight" models are listed for surefire lights. I have a Surefire M600A with the KL4 head. Is this considered a P60-style?


 

No,

But if you had the Malkoff VME bezel it will fit in lieu of the KL4 head and once the VME bezel is fitted with M60 XP-G R5, then yes:nana:

bigC


----------



## bigchelis

kramer5150 said:


> Is this light a P60 host?
> http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=9008
> 
> :thinking:


 

I have wondered if that one or the 26500 hosts are P60 compatible. At the offered $$$$ it would be good to know before I purchased.


----------



## bigchelis

The TLS Q5 2.5in bezel is P60 compatible too. The pills from my DX, KD, Dereelight, and Nailbender all screw in albeit not as snug as the stock pill. 


The G&P weaponlight Xenon is also 100% P60 compatible. I used mine with Malkoff M60:nana: 










The G&P Weapon light is a LU60 replica. You can unscrew the head and it will attach to any A21 universal housing body w/ a 6P tail for a mini 3in 3P lego.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

Is original Seraph HA-III coated? Clones are definitely not.

- Vikas


----------



## Winx

Vikas Sontakke said:


> Is original Seraph HA-III coated? Clones are definitely not.
> 
> - Vikas



No. The coating wear easily. It feels more like a paint.


----------



## seestuff

What about the Cyclops Xenon (Sam's Club clearance from a few years back)? Anybody confirmed whether this will accept a P60 drop-in?

I came across one of these in a drawer the other day and wondered if I can still use it for anything these days. I mean, when we've got a single cell EDC light in our pocket (& who amongst us doesn't) that puts out >80lm on medium, a two cell Xenon that maxes out at 80lm is kinda obsolete. 

I don't have any other confirmed P60 host lights so I don't want to order a drop-in unless I can put it to immediate use. I've got a few of these Cyclops here and there, so it'd be nice to resurect them.


----------



## bud760

Noob here...I saw the Boker BO006 (Armed Forces Flashlight) on this list so I went ahead and got the THRUNITE XP-G R5 LED DROP IN which seemed better than the Boker BK-09BO167 Luxeon LED rated at 65 lumens but when the THRUNITE came in it just wouldn't fit. Can you guys suggest another drop in for the Boker that doesn't require any special mod to the drop in or the host? TIA


----------



## orbital

bud760 said:


> Noob here...I saw the Boker BO006 (Armed Forces Flashlight) on this list so I went ahead and got the THRUNITE XP-G R5 LED DROP IN which seemed better than the Boker BK-09BO167 Luxeon LED rated at 65 lumens but when the THRUNITE came in it just wouldn't fit. Can you guys suggest another drop in for the Boker that doesn't require any special mod to the drop in or the host? TIA



+

bud,
I'm going to* remove* all hosts from list where _slight modifications are necessary_. 
These are not straight drop-in P60 lights, they'll now be in the _*Other*_ category.

~the premise of P60 style lights is to swap light engines {1:1} 
without issue & quickly.


----------



## seestuff

bud760 said:


> Noob here...I saw the Boker BO006 (Armed Forces Flashlight) on this list so I went ahead and got the THRUNITE XP-G R5 LED DROP IN which seemed better than the Boker BK-09BO167 Luxeon LED rated at 65 lumens but when the THRUNITE came in it just wouldn't fit. Can you guys suggest another drop in for the Boker that doesn't require any special mod to the drop in or the host? TIA


 
May be a blessing in disguise. I heard that the R5s have a bad green tint. No experince with it myself.


----------



## brendan6787

Does anyone know of any Cree Xp-G drop-ins that will fit in a Wolf Eyes Guider? I have read that P60/D26 drop-ins won't fit in Wolf-Eyes Snipers but I have also read posts indicating that some P60/D26 drop-ins may fit into the Guider because of it's slightly different configuration. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Zeva

Does anyone make a green host?  i really like green! Not like olive green but like a brighter green Idk hard to describe lol i like that maglite green! but i cant seem to find those anymore


----------



## syncytial

If you're interested in hosts that are not black or grey, Gene Malkoff does an orange ceramic coated MD2 host, and ElectronGuru is probably going to be offering bored 6Ps with various colour coatings of the same type. The green is a fairly popular choice, based on the limited sample size available. Once some real product has been produced, and photos posted, they may prove to be quite popular.

ElectronGuru also sells G2s in various colours.

- Syncytial



Zeva said:


> Does anyone make a green host?  i really like green! Not like olive green but like a brighter green Idk hard to describe lol i like that maglite green! but i cant seem to find those anymore


----------



## glenda17

Any opinions of the SkyRay "S-R5" ?


----------



## revance

Black Rose said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> They copied the Seraph already, even down to it's rather unique colour.



That color (in fact I think that exact finish) has been used by Romisen for years. I'm guessing they are all made in the same factory. Its not like the Seraph is made in the US like Surefire.


----------



## orbital

+

*List updated*

_There is some very interesting stuff going on
with SST-50 & xp-g drop-ins lately...
_


----------



## Hrvoje

I just discovered that Ultrafire RL-198 can also accommodate P60 drop-in.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/267072


----------



## recDNA

Winx said:


> Seraph SP-6 clone @ DX:
> 
> UniqueFire R5 Cree XPG-1AO-R4 330-Lumen LED Flashlight (1*18650/2*16340)
> UniqueFire R5 Cree XPG-1AO-R4 5-Mode 330-Lumen LED Flashlight (1*18650/2*16340)
> 
> Lumens Factory SP-6 Ti:
> 
> Seraph SP-6 Ti, Titanium Special Edition (LED, 3 Mode)


 
Titanium version is so nice looking!


----------



## orbital

recDNA said:


> Titanium version is so nice looking!



+

Just imagine a *Titanium SureFire 6P* *'Limited Edition'
*designed around an 18650....}

Do you think they would sell?


----------



## Gryffin

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Just imagine a *Titanium SureFire 6P* *'Limited Edition'
> *designed around an 18650....}
> 
> Do you think they would sell?



Yes, but for only slightly less than a mortgage payment.


----------



## recDNA

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Just imagine a *Titanium SureFire 6P* *'Limited Edition'*
> designed around an 18650....}
> 
> Do you think they would sell?


 
I think the Seraph is better looking than a 6P but yes they would sell.

What I don't get is why folks buy an expensive Surefire, then replace the led (ok there are better Led's) then they replace the lens, and then they've GOT to get the McClicky or some other custom tail...so what's left of the Surefire? A black aluminum tube that SAYS Surefire!


----------



## kosPap

.... which is the strongest of them all...


----------



## [email protected]

Wow, they copied it and I thought the design would be too noticeable. Yet they copied it right down to the colour. I really don't know what to say.

The Seraph is actually made by a very large company who only do overseas OEM orders, the owner is a good friend of mine so he helped me with the project as a favor. So no, this "Uniquefire" could not be of the same factory.

I have actually spent 2 years on the design myself and went through a lot of crap to bring it into production, it is like a child to me.

I am definately not impressed here.


----------



## recDNA

[email protected] said:


> Wow, they copied it and I thought the design would be too noticeable. Yet they copied it right down to the colour. I really don't know what to say.
> 
> The Seraph is actually made by a very large company who only do overseas OEM orders, the owner is a good friend of mine so he helped me with the project as a favor. So no, this "Uniquefire" could not be of the same factory.
> 
> I have actually spent 2 years on the design myself and went through a lot of crap to bring it into production, it is like a child to me.
> 
> I am definately not impressed here.


 

Really nice looking design! Please send me a free Titanium Seraph


----------



## psychbeat

recDNA said:


> I think the Seraph is better looking than a 6P but yes they would sell.
> 
> What I don't get is why folks buy an expensive Surefire, then replace the led (ok there are better Led's) then they replace the lens, and then they've GOT to get the McClicky or some other custom tail...so what's left of the Surefire? A black aluminum tube that SAYS Surefire!



Yeah, it might seem silly but I always really liked the design of the
C2 and I like the grey hard ano so I just ordered one from EG pre bored
and ready for a nice drop-in. I also got a mcclicky w GITD boot and tailstanding shroud. Its kool having the customizing choices available right there and getting it all in one stop from a reputable dealer. Its super quality and is STILL cheaper than a lot of the custom lights out there. I dont really care if its a "real" surefire anymore..
(people spend 100$s on maglites!!)
maybe you dont get what you pay for or maybe you do?
I like supporting dealers on this forum and artisan made lights
by people who are light freaks.
Of course, you can get cheaper hosts that are probably just as
good or better or whatever for 20$
most flashaholics purchases are PURELY value oriented right?!
lovecpflovecpf


----------



## Midnight Oil

I've learned that not all hosts are readily 18650 or 18650 and 18650AW compatible, some hosts require a separate negative spring to receive P60 drop-ins, and some p60 drop-ins won't work in certain hosts.

Do dealers usually include these spec items in their product descriptions? If not, it will be very helpful if this information is added to the list here.


----------



## orbital

Midnight Oil said:


> I've learned that not all hosts are readily 18650 or 18650 and 18650AW compatible, some hosts require a separate negative spring to receive P60 drop-ins, and some p60 drop-ins won't work in certain hosts.
> 
> Do dealers usually include these spec items in their product descriptions? If not, it will be very helpful if this information is added to the list here.



+

The list is a reference tool for P60 host chassis,
to try and include specifications on every light would make it a huge mess 
and literally impossible.
CPF search usually helps alot for sourcing helpful info. & the *Notes:* part of the list does touch on your points.

Used as a reference tool; 
users must then do a bit of researching on the light that interest them, regrading battery and voltage requirements ect..

In do appreciate your comments


----------



## carl

Is there a multiple AA host with a side clicky? Probably not but had to ask. Thanks


----------



## Midnight Oil

I've read that most Malkoff P60 drop-ins are designed specifically for SF hosts, so which non SF hosts listed here are well known not to be able to house those Malkoff drop-ins without shimming or other modifications?

What is the reason behind making P60 drop-ins exclusively for the SF hosts as opposed to catering more to the generic "clone" hosts, whose combined selection appears to exceed that of the SF hosts? Kinda like why Mac and not PC.


----------



## kosPap

because gene malkoff only wants the besy solution.....that is thebest possible fit to a quality light for thermal dissipation....

I do not know if a malkoff will work in anotehr hosy but i can tell you you will be scared how little surface contact the generic p60 modules have in the various host including SF....sorry but i cannot dig up the pic from my tests....


----------



## orbital

Midnight Oil said:


> I've read that most Malkoff P60 drop-ins are designed specifically for SF hosts, so which non SF hosts listed here are well known not to be able to house those Malkoff drop-ins without shimming or other modifications?
> 
> What is the reason behind making P60 drop-ins exclusively for the SF hosts as opposed to catering more to the generic "clone" hosts, whose combined selection appears to exceed that of the SF hosts? Kinda like why Mac and not PC.



+

To my knowledge, Malkoff M30 & M60 will work in *all* hosts except Wolf-Eyes.
{again a spring or washer may be needed in a few hosts}

~* Midnight Oil**, *are you having problems with your P60 setup in any way?, I bet we can help.


----------



## Midnight Oil

Orbital,

Please see PM for my response. Thanks.


----------



## frostyT

can anyone advise me on the smallest host?


----------



## kosPap

search this thread for the BODY-LESS solarfroce L2M
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228693

seriously the smallest host (by a small margin) is the Ultrafire/Superfire WF-501A/B/C/D (1-2-3-4 cells) dimmensions are smaller in every direction....

on the other hand the longest is teh Solarforce...by far, especially with the tooth bezel!


----------



## kosPap

orbital said:


> +
> Do you think they would sell?


 
definetely.....maybe FM can make a run.....

_Just imagine a *Titanium SureFire 6P* *'Limited Edition'*_
_designed around an 18650....}_
__ 
Surefire does! but they are made from unoptanium!


----------



## mellowhead

Just finished reading this thread beginning to end. Lots of great info for a burgeoning flashaholic like me. I've been looking at getting a Solarforce as my first P60 host. There have been a few people earlier in this thread who mentioned that they would buy an L2 if it came in HA-III finish - I'm not sure when it came out, but they have their "L2P" model in HA-III. As far as I can tell it looks like the best value for the money: Surefire interchangeability, HA-III finish, forward and reverse clickies available, 18650 compatibility, interchangeable bezels, including stainless steel ones (great for durability), and all at a fairly reasonable price. What do the experts think?


----------



## mellowhead

Oh and I vote for this thread to be a sticky too.


----------



## Black Rose

I am a bit biased since I have an L2P and really like it.

Depending on what vendor you purchase from (prices vary a fair bit), the L2P is a very good light for the money.

Check some other threads about the Solarforce L2P to get others opinion on it.


----------



## baterija

mellowhead said:


> What do the experts think?


 By no means an expert (have one SureFire Z2 and a Solarforce L2m is enroute) but price isn't much different unless you like the standard reverse clickie switch on the Solarforce. Solarforce does give you some options you can't get in a 6p - bezels, HA (unless you step up in price to the C2), 18mm cell compatibility. Depending on your requirements, a 6P can still be a reasonably priced option if it fits the need.


----------



## mellowhead

Thanks for the input, I appreciate it. I emailed sales(at)sbflashlights.com on Apr. 16 with some questions... Sure hope they get back to me soon!


----------



## orbital

mellowhead said:


> Thanks for the input, I appreciate it. I emailed sales(at)sbflashlights.com on Apr. 16 with some questions... Sure hope they get back to me soon!



+

mellowhead, you may get a faster answer if you ask here in CPF,





...so*, Ask away!*


----------



## mellowhead

I'm wondering - if I get an L2P in grey, can I also get an L2-E18 extension tube and S4 tailcap in grey? I don't see it as an option anywhere, but you never know...


----------



## fixitman

SOoooooo, is there such a thing as a P60 host with a side clicky?


----------



## jake25

mellowhead said:


> I'm wondering - if I get an L2P in grey, can I also get an L2-E18 extension tube and S4 tailcap in grey? I don't see it as an option anywhere, but you never know...


Right now the S4 and E18 are not available in HA Type III Grey.


----------



## mellowhead

Thanks Jake.


----------



## kosPap

hey the head is telling this is a SOLARFORCE!

what a teaser...you GOt to tells us more!


----------



## Black Rose

Fire Kylin B2B Xenon

The head does look like the Solarforce A001 head though.


----------



## Winx

$50 at KD.

I wonder is the body CR123/17670 only?


----------



## houtex

Nice looking host. Is it HAIII?


----------



## kosPap

hmmm 50 bucks? never mind...


----------



## orbital

+

The B2M is the LED version

On their site they state: 
*external surface use HA TypeIII;internal surface use conduction oxidation process,...*listed under the xenon version. 

really depends on the drop-in, $50 could be a bargain


----------



## Dioni

kosPap said:


> hmmm 50 bucks? never mind...


 
+1 :green:

It is beautiful though


----------



## Turboman7

[/SIZE]



*{reference host/drop-in & 18650 cell}
*[/QUOTE]

Can some tell me who makes this light. It's pretty sweet looking light.

THX in advance.


----------



## kosPap

unless Derrelight CL1H is scribed on it, it is a knok-ff of this brand sold from Kaidomain as "KD tough flashlight"


----------



## orbital

+

The _reference light_ in my OP, is in fact an original* CL1H V1* .
Hard to find is an understatement.

...the current CL1H V4 is actually very similar to the V1. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Gryffin

orbital said:


> +
> 
> The _reference light_ in my OP, is in fact an original* CL1H V1* .
> Hard to find is an understatement.
> 
> ...the current CL1H V4 is actually very similar to the V1.
> :thumbsup:



I concur. I have the same light. It was my first 2xCR123A light, and still one of my most used. :twothumbs

What makes the v1 unique is that greenish natural HA-III. As for the current v4, like Henry Ford said, you can have it in any color you want, as long as you want black. 

Besides stunning good looks, the CL1H is very compact for a D26 host, is built like a tank, has o-rings everywhere, and has a forward clicky standard; the clip is sturdy and works well, and the clip mounting ring serves as a low-profile "combat grip" without being all pointy n' stuff like so many others. On the downside, they often come from the factory with threads that need a good cleaning. Five minutes work isn't that much to invest in a light that'll outlast you, though.


----------



## Midnight Oil

Got my Solarforce L2r yesterday.

I popped in my Nailbender drop-in, a buck/boost module *with exposed circuitry on the bottom*, and ended up shorting it out. Below are the things I did. Can someone tell me which, or if all of them, might have contributed to the short?

I had taken the drop-in out of my CL1H V4 host without first taking out the battery and taking off the tailcap. But I only had an AA alkaline in it shimmed with two rolled up business cards, and I had done this several times before with no problems, though I have learned since that it is *always* a good idea to remove the batteries and tailcap first before taking out the drop-in.
I forgot to install the external spring the first time I popped the drop-in into the L2r, so the bottom of the drop-in, *with the exposed circuitry*, was in contact with the bottom of the head.
When I later proceeded to clean the L2r host, yes I know I should have cleaned it before doing anything else, I noticed the bottom of the head, where it contacted the bottom of the drop-in, had a thin layer of aluminum filings, probably left behind from fabrication. I've wiped it cleaned though.
The 2 AA alkalines I put into the L2r was a really really tight fit. The springs on the drop-in must have gotten squished like crazy. Perhaps the top of the battery came into contact with the exposed circuitry on the bottom of the drop-in, or there was too much force on the drop-in internal spring.
I'm trying to find out if the short was exclusively the result of a stupid person, and therefore conclude that *the L2r host itself had nothing to do with it* via faulty tailcap or something. I can live with the stupid person but hate to have to return the host.

Should I trim the drop-in spring or the tailcap spring. I'm not exaggerating. the fit was tight. The tailcap probably would have shot out a good yard under the spring tension.

Any additional advice regarding how to physically handle drop-ins, especially ones with exposed circuitry will be much appreciated.


----------



## kosPap

man lease you got me jumbled up....posting the same thing at FOUR threads? I mde me lose track of I had replied or not....


----------



## Midnight Oil

kosPap,

Sorry about that. Technically the topic of my post does conveniently fall into the subject areas of those other threads: it's about a dropin, it's about the failure of a drop-in, and it's also about a particular p60 host. I'm spreadin' the word, trying to get as many responses as possible.

I notice your posts in one of Kramer's threads, in which he describes how he made his own insulating cap between the reflector and the LED.

Maybe something like that to cover up the bottom of the pill will help?

kosPap,

Sorry about that. Technically the topic of my post does conveniently fall into the subject areas of those other threads: it's about a dropin, it's about the failure of a drop-in, and it's also about a particular p60 host. I'm spreadin' the word, trying to get as many responses as possible.

I notice your posts in one of Kramer's threads, in which he describes how he made his own insulating cap between the reflector and the LED.

Maybe something like that to cover up the bottom of the pill will help?

I just found out that the top cell in the L2r stick up through the opening about a quarter of an inch above the bottom of the head socket. The tailcap spring is very stiff. Should I snip off a couple of turns of the spring so the cells sit lower. I remember when I had the drop-in installed, the bottom cell stuck out about 3/8" beyond the end of the body tube, and it took some force to twist on the tailcap.


----------



## LV426

jake25 said:


> Right now the S4 and E18 are not available in HA Type III Grey.



E18 in HA Type III *Black*?


----------



## kosPap

Midnight Oil said:


> kosPap,
> I just found out that the top cell in the L2r stick up through the opening about a quarter of an inch above the bottom of the head socket. The tailcap spring is very stiff. Should I snip off a couple of turns of the spring so the cells sit lower. I remember when I had the drop-in installed, the bottom cell stuck out about 3/8" beyond the end of the body tube, and it took some force to twist on the tailcap.


 

that was not the case with the L2R I had.....

anyway, on the insulating disc I do not know....I think I actually crushed the exposed components of the board, or the board itself....cos mine were covered with a mix of epoxy/thermal paste..My intentions were to make a 1-2mm high shim out of coper pipe......but i sold the flashlight and was done with it....


----------



## orbital

+

New Titanium host,..

 *Fireworm F1* *Titanium *







*Zeruel *thread photo


----------



## Dioni

Wow.. beautiful!


----------



## red02

anyone know if there is a way to get 3xcr123 into a G2Z?

I've looked into the AN-14 and the A20, but don't know if they are thread compatible with the G2Z. I'm thinking about the L2m body, but thats probably a long shot...


----------



## ResQTech

Lots of great P60 info in this thread, it appears that it is no longer sticky tho...?

Edit: Sorry, confused this with the other P60 thread!


----------



## orbital

+

Added the Surefire Weaponlights to the list:

_*>> Surefire Weaponlight models *_

> 617FA, 617FGA, 617FLG, 617LF
> 618FA, 618FGA, 618LF, 618LFG & 620LT
> 621FA, 621FGA, 621LF
> 623FA, 623FGA, 623LF, 623LFG
> 628, 628F, 628L, 628LF
  > 636FA, 636FGA, 636LF, 636LFG & 660
> M951XM07, M952XM07

..I went through it quick, may have missed a couple.:devil:


----------



## orbital

+

Some new additions to the list including:

*UltraFire C309* 3xAAA _or_ 18650 
*



*​


*



*​*
fairequal-square C309 photos
*​​


----------



## baterija

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Some great new additions to the list:
> 
> *SureFire 6PX & G2X Pro/Tactical* *Versions for both*



Except these don't sound like they are P60 hosts.


----------



## orbital

baterija said:


> Except these don't sound like they are P60 hosts.



+

 wishful thinking


----------



## hank

I don't find any "flood to throw" adjustable that will host a P60.
Anyone know of one?

(something adjustable wide to narrow the way a Romisen RC-C6 does).

EDIT; well, I found these in other threads at CPF--hearsay only of course, not first hand info:
"DX C30 flood-to-throw light that has an aspheric optic that fits the P60 host"
"P60 host ... with the 60 degree (completly frosted) optic is nearly all flood"


----------



## orbital

hank said:


> I don't find any "flood to throw" adjustable that will host a P60.
> Anyone know of one?
> 
> (something adjustable wide to narrow the way a Romisen RC-C6 does).
> 
> EDIT; well, I found these in other threads at CPF--hearsay only of course, not first hand info:
> "DX C30 flood-to-throw light that has an aspheric optic that fits the P60 host"
> "P60 host ... with the 60 degree (completly frosted) optic is nearly all flood"



+

hi hank,
the only P60 host I know that has some degree of focusability are the
Dereelight CL1H Versions {V1 & V2} 

the reflector screws into the bezel, then you can tighten or loosen to get some focus/flood hotspot tuning
(came w/ an SSC emitter for it)
_the other option for V1 & 2 is standard drop-in._

~ the light in my OP {V1} is my focusable XP-G setup modded in it,..works pretty good.

this photo taken when I had the XP-G setup in my V2 ///





the emitter stays fixed, the reflector moves in or out.


----------



## Tally-ho

hank said:


> I don't find any "flood to throw" adjustable that will host a P60.
> Anyone know of one?


It is pretty incompatible. 

P60/D26 drop-in modules don't have threads at the bottom of their pill, there is only threads on the top of their pill to screw down the reflector. 

Usually, a zoom to throw use an aspheric lens without reflector, so you will need to unscrew the reflector from the P60/D26 pill.
How the pill will be hold in place without reflector, all the more since a zoom to throw head will make more (inner) room when focusing the LED ?

It is only possible if you screw to the body a complete new head with a different design as the P60/D26 standard. The pill will be screwed to this head with its top threads but this requirement will tend to a very complicated design. It is more simple to make a complete host with a dedicated pill that will be screwed down into the body. That eliminates compatibility with all other P60/D26 modules.

Sorry for my bad english, i hope you will at least understand the main point.


----------



## hank

Very helpful, thank you. 
I'll use the old Scotch tape over the lens diffuser method, I guess.


----------



## candle lamp

_Wish you would include solarforce *L2P* & *L2X* in the P60 Flashlight List. _​


----------



## Midnight Oil

They're listed.


----------



## Tally-ho

_*SmallSun *_ZY-C73
_*Spiderfire *_X-666
_*UltraFire *_SG.DX-B
_*Zhongwin *_Farka F8, Xeno G5


----------



## candle lamp

Midnight Oil said:


> They're listed.


 
Hi Midnight Oil, 
Thank you.


----------



## orbital

Tally-ho said:


> _*SmallSun *_ZY-C73
> _*Spiderfire *_X-666
> _*UltraFire *_SG.DX-B
> _*Zhongwin *_Farka F8, Xeno G5



Thanks for the input!! 

*Updated list*


----------



## orbital

+

*Surefire Pistol light P111 
confirm by bigC..


*


----------



## LG&M

Thank you for this list and maintaining it. I wish now I would have got a Huntlight when I had the chance back in the day. I always liked the look of that light.


----------



## kingkong

Awesome List!


----------



## maniacyak

Double post, deleted.


----------



## maniacyak

Here's a new one from Solarforce: L2T

I've added some details and pictures in this thread.


----------



## orbital

maniacyak said:


> Here's a new one from Solarforce: L2T
> 
> I've added some details and pictures in this thread.



+

Not only has there been very few new hosts lately, but the new L2T looks solid!!
Great to have another 18650 host,..and yes, great find* maniacyak 







*


----------



## Norman

orbital said:


> +
> *DealExtreme {DX}* HF-19, SKU: 1284, 4226, 14226, 14329, 14597, 14902, 15159 (DIY), 15565, 15561, 24354


 
All the listed DX SKUs *except *the last one (the one not in bold) are "temporarily sold out". Also, there haven't been any questions or reviews in the last two years for any of them. I don't know if they're officially gone, but perhaps they should be put on a "watch" list to see if they ever become available again.


-Norman


----------



## seattlite

Any one know of a P60 host with a pocket clip that is Surefire P/C/Z compatible? I know Solarforce is Surefire P/C/Z series compatible....how about Eagletac? Anything else?


----------



## LEDAdd1ct

I believe the Surefire C2 has a pocket clip and is P60 compatible. 



Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## OldGreyGuy

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Not only has there been very few new hosts lately, but the new L2T looks solid!!
> Great to have another 18650 host,..and yes, great find* maniacyak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I just had to quote in full, because I love the look of that L2T 

I have a bunch of lights expensive through cheap, but I find that I have picked up a number of Solarforce L2s of various types which sort of live around the house in spots where I tend to need them, for example, Garage, back door, glove box, bedside, camping box, etc.

I like the look of the L2T, but I also have a number of L2Ps, it is a nice little P60 host and can really take a beating. I have been keeping an eye on Solarforce-sales waiting for the L2T and I noticed tonight that they do not have any listed L2Ps, the page is there but they do not appear to be on sale on the site at all. It would be a shame if this model disappeared as I really don't like the type 2 anodized models.

Looks like I may have to only get L2Ts in future.


----------



## Erzengel

At some place on cpf another user quoted an e-mail from solarforce-sales, stating that they will start selling the L2T in july. If lights are sold out at solarforce-sales, they are no longer listed. So don't worry about the L2P, at least the black ones can be expected to be restocked. The last time the waiting time for the natural L2P has been rather long.


----------



## Red-T

Hi, 

does the Farka F8 still accept P60 modules? The F8v6 seems to be one-piece head and body - or can the module still be removed eg through the front?


----------



## orbital

+

Dereelight has a new version, *CL1H-T*

The fifth Version from one of the best host manufactures out there.
the *T *uses a twist for max/Tactical, somewhat similar to their older Versions.

What comes around goes around..:thumbsup:

Questions, how the twist effects other drop-ins & can that pill be used in other hosts??
{older CL1H Versions may come into play here}

From Dereelight site:
_*2-Mode Pill(2MT-S or 2MT-M), general mode & tactical mode, three brightness levels in general mode, output on max on tactical mode, mode can be changed by twist the head. *_
_2MT-S: 2 Mode Tactical-Single lithium battery;_
_2MT-M: 2 Mode Tactical-Multi-lithium batteries.
_


----------



## palimpsest

Red-T said:


> Hi,
> 
> does the Farka F8 still accept P60 modules? The F8v6 seems to be one-piece head and body - or can the module still be removed eg through the front?


Farka F8 V6 is not a P60 host anymore. It uses mounted LED on brass pill "screwed-down" in the handle, like for Xeno G5 V6.



...


----------



## kreisler

orbital said:


> _*Zhongwin *_Farka F8, Xeno G5



hi. this works only (to some limited extent) with old versions of F8 and G5. The current production versions of F8 and G5 have a totally different drop-in system, as confirmed by the Zhongwin company:




Current versions of F8 and G5 canNOT be used as hosts for P60-style dropins.


----------



## orbital

kreisler said:


> hi. this works only (to some limited extent) with old versions of F8 and G5. The current production versions of F8 and G5 have a totally different drop-in system, as confirmed by the Zhongwin company:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current versions of F8 and G5 canNOT be used as hosts for P60-style dropins.



+

*thanks for the clarification,*
wasn't sure how to word it 'cause I don't have specific manufacturing dates.

it now reads: _*Zhongwin *_Farka F8, Xeno G5 {only _original _versions for both, compatible as P60}.. manufacturing dates needed~


----------



## orbital

+

_*Stainless L2T*_



See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm


----------



## kosPap

minor addition 
*SmallSun *ZY-A10

it does have a P60 module (but what a waste)
http://www.ultraok.com/small-sun-zy...ce-torch-security-torch-torchlight_p1420.html


----------



## kosPap

One more Addition
NEXTORCH RT7 90-Lumen Yellow Light Xenon Flashlight with Batteries Set - Black (2 x 18650)


----------



## orbital

^

kosPap, I believe you've added more hosts than anyone else!:thumbsup:

*thanks!*


----------



## kosPap

well I am a P60 dropin man (wait to see my cosntructions/selection)...Over time I ahve developed a sniff nose about them and their hosts..ergo.....

and imagine the lights I put off posting cos I thought this thread was dead....

I should thank you for your will to keep it going....
CYA!


----------



## hank

Has anyone summed up/compared the various hosts?
I was staring at the many similar ones -- for example google manafont "p60 host" or just look at those named WF- anything. Any clear info on which have more metal in the head as heatsink/better contacts or reliability etc? Too many choices ....


----------



## orbital

hank said:


> Has anyone summed up/compared the various hosts?
> I was staring at the many similar ones -- for example google manafont "p60 host" or just look at those named WF- anything. Any clear info on which have more metal in the head as heatsink/better contacts or reliability etc? Too many choices ....



+

Hi hank, 
not including the Surefire weaponlight models, there are *over 170* P60 hosts.
It would be very difficult to give full descriptions on every one,, some are not made anymore.
~ the list being a reference


I'll add this, 
the only host I know of that the base of the drop-in (or pill) is directly seated to 
the body are Dereelight,,they do not need springs with drop-ins.
This would be considered direct heatsinking.

I'm sure there will be people saying '_this brand' _or_ 'that brand' _is better.
_*
It really comes down to what your comfortable with.*_


----------



## thefool

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Hi hank,
> not including the Surefire weaponlight models, there are *over 170* P60 hosts.
> It would be very difficult to give full descriptions on every one,, some are not made anymore.
> ~ the list being a reference
> 
> 
> Hi all. Newb here.
> 
> Orbital,
> I'm sure it would be difficult to give full descriptions on all 170+ lights, but given the level and depth of addiction some here display, I bet some already have a mostly complete list of their own. What would be more practical is a spread sheet or something along those lines of the more popular or currently available models...something that would serve as a purchase guide for those looking to dive in.
> 
> -cheers


----------



## orbital

+

New SolarForce *GLADIATOR *

Up to 4x18650 for the _super'er_ runtimes, 
..dummy cells included

{how many drop-ins run off 4x Li-Ions??}





nearly a full pound alone & 2 feet long almost....


----------



## Xacto

orbital said:


> +
> 
> New SolarForce *GLADIATOR *
> 
> 
> nearly a full pound alone & 13.5" long..



Saw that on Facebook yesterday - make it in stainless steel and the laser sabre is ready.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## lightknot

Vital Gear FL2 (with LED drop in)


----------



## orbital

+

Just found this oldie' to add to the list,
does anyone recognize it??


----------



## orbital

+
*
Solarforce P1
*
consists of precisely CNC-ed aluminum alloy in HAIII finish, covered by a layer of GFRP (an extremely strong, lightweight, chemical-resistant and durable substance), providing users with a comfortable and heat-isolating grip. 
The ventilating design of the GFRP ensure good heat dissipation and effectively prevents overheating of the LED module. Flame resistant....




See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm


----------



## orbital

double post


----------



## orbital

+

Updated List with *Rayovac DIY2AA-b *made into a 2AA P60 host by *ToyTank*. Some larger drop-ins may be a tight fit.


....hope you don't mind I used a couple of your pics...:twothumbs


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?343241-Rayovac-Indestructible-2xAA-as-a-GREAT-little-15-P60-Host!!&


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Bayco Tac-200 - confirmed... Unscrew the Led assembly from the bezel assembly and anything from a P60, Malkoff, to a DX drop-in will fit. Although I quite like the XP-E that it comes with. It claims 4.5 hours on high @ 160 Lumens off of two primaries (I think 2.5 regulated) and it has a pretty tight, clean hotspot with plenty of spill.... More importantly to me, the LED assembly is quite beefy and I imagine does quite well at keeping the nylon body from melting prematurely.

Got it while that free shipping place with tach in the name had it on sale for $19.99 and couldn't resist. I had to find out if it was drop-in capable. Due to financial troubles I've been forced to sell off about 90% of my personal lights but I kept all of my polymer P60 hosts and plan on doing a comparison review in the next couple of days.


----------



## orbital

+

yet another new P60 from Solarforce ~ ergo design
*
L2N*


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

orbital said:


> +
> 
> yet another new P60 from Solarforce ~ ergo design
> *
> L2N*



Looks like a Xeno got it on with a Surefire...

I also think we should take any lights off the list that require any major modification of the light or drop in to work. 
I mean, I can unscrew the reflector off of a drop in, stick a standoff/optic between it and the lens, and turn a 
Brinkmann Armormax AA into a "P60" host...


----------



## orbital

^

I hear ya,
If a complete standard _size_ drop-in can fit & function, I'll put it on the list.

Honestly, not sure if there are any that don't fit that qualification , the 'list' is just a reference helped by the cpf community

btw, I deleted all the DX crap, & really considering removing some of the re-re-renamed ones
.. but then I get someone telling me to keep it for reference purposes...




_likin' the new L2N_


----------



## MatteoRR

Very useful thread guys...
Hi to all... I'm a new member!!!


----------



## HgVapor

Ok, this is a great and comprehensive resource.
How about just an astrix by currently available models, or, even easier to maintain perhaps, and astrix by the discontinued models (just tell us which ones you decided to mark!) Thanks for keeping this updated! :thumbsup:


----------



## orbital

HgVapor said:


> Ok, this is a great and comprehensive resource.
> How about just an astrix by currently available models, or, even easier to maintain perhaps, and astrix by the discontinued models (just tell us which ones you decided to mark!) Thanks for keeping this updated! :thumbsup:



+

The list is a* Reference Guide*, or *Collectors Guide* if you will.
just Copy & Paste then Google a host your interested in, to learn whatever you can on it.

CPFMarketplace WTB :http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/forumdisplay.php?122-WTB-Flashlights-amp-Parts&
is a good place to find one or look to trade.

I'm simply not going to make specific marks to each hosts current availability, vendor, price, color, ect...

___________________________

=== Some re-re-rebranding of hosts have already been taken off the list or wont be listed at all.


----------



## Risky

Can I buy one of these http://macscustoms.com/0ma188.web.officelive.com/P60DropIn.html
and drop it in a Solarforce L2 host? Is that all that is needed to make a functional light? I'm kinda new at this and don't want to buy incompatible parts or blow something up


----------



## orbital

Risky said:


> Can I buy one of these http://macscustoms.com/0ma188.web.officelive.com/P60DropIn.html
> and drop it in a Solarforce L2 host? Is that all that is needed to make a functional light? I'm kinda new at this and don't want to buy incompatible parts or blow something up



+

Yep!

What you need to take into account is voltage range & the batteries you want to use.
Those drop-ins look to be optimized for 2 x cr123 cells,,, which can get expensive since they are throw away batteries.

I'v had 6V drop-ins that were great w/ a 18650 cell, and some that ran terrible on a 18650 cell.
{have not had a chance to try Mac's units though}


----------



## Erzengel

Judging by the picture, it looks like a 8*7135 driver that can take up to 6 Volts. These drivers work most efficiently with the battery voltage 0.12V above the LEDs Vf a higher voltage will cause excessive heat dissipation. therefore a single LiIon will work best. You should check HKJs 18650 comparator for a cell that stays a long time above 3.3V at a current of 3A if You plan to get the XP-G version (The XP-Gs Vf is 3.12V at 1A). The XP-E has a Vf of 3.5V at 1A which will be too high for full regulation at 2.8A.
Short summary: It will be best to get the XP-G version of this drop in and run it with a good 2900mAh or 2600mAh cell, the 3100mAh and 3400mAh will offer less runtime at maximum current.


----------



## orbital

+

P60 lights are still going strong






*L2N & X60L3 drop-in w/ Roscolux tint filter ^*


----------



## xed888

orbital said:


> +
> 
> P60 lights are still going strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *L2N & X60L3 drop-in w/ Roscolux tint filter ^*




Hows the tint? All the same?


----------



## orbital

^

I didn't see any difference/emitter,, that said, the tint filer was already in place.

Low mode is really nice on this drop-in


----------



## mvyrmnd

orbital said:


> +
> 
> P60 lights are still going strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *L2N & X60L3 drop-in w/ Roscolux tint filter ^*



I really like the L2n, and I'm waiting for the heaviliy rumored 219 version of this dropin


----------



## Nephilite

*orbital* that is one real nice L2n you have. in comparison to my L2p's the L2n's threads glides like butter. would like to see a SS special edition of this one day. i do llike it with the L2-S9 tail switch though.


----------



## välineurheilija

Sorry if i missed it somewhere but can somebody tell me if the Nextorch T6A is a P60 light?


----------



## LEDAdd1ct

According to this thread, it does not accommodate standard D26/P60 dropins.


----------



## orbital

+

Added the Solarforce P1d to the list


----------



## välineurheilija

LEDAdd1ct said:


> According to this thread, it does not accommodate standard D26/P60 dropins.


Thanks for the link.i have a T6A coming in the mail i will have to see if i can mod it to fit the P60 if not it is still a decent light i guess.


----------



## välineurheilija

välineurheilija said:


> Thanks for the link.i have a T6A coming in the mail i will have to see if i can mod it to fit the P60 if not it is still a decent light i guess.


Ok so the T6A was 0.04 millimeters smaller in diameter than a DX Cree R5 drop in so i showed it a Dremel sandpaper "bit" and voila i have a P60 host.Sorry if i derailed the thread but if somebody was wondering its very easy to mod :twothumbs


----------



## orbital

välineurheilija said:


> Ok so the T6A was 0.04 millimeters smaller in diameter than a DX Cree R5 drop in so i showed it a Dremel sandpaper "bit" and voila i have a P60 host.Sorry if i derailed the thread but if somebody was wondering its very easy to mod :twothumbs



+

_no worries_ :thumbsup:

thanks for sharing because I'm sure they're other people who have/had the same question



_________


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*

I think he only made 30 of 'em, but FiveMega's Full Copper Ultra Cool is a 6P clone which accepts P60 modules. It's not bored to 18.5mm - my primaries are nice and snug, just like a stock 6P. On my sample, the head area seems even tighter than factory.


----------



## AngryDaddyBird

*Re: What some of your favorite P60 hosts?*

how about a D36 host thread?


----------



## processengr

As a newbie here, I want to say thanks to all those who put together this very useful thread!


----------



## orbital

processengr said:


> As a newbie here, I want to say thanks to all those who put together this very useful thread!





Even though many of the hosts may be out of production,, that doesn't mean they are outdated

*It just means they're waiting for a new drop-in...*:thumbsup:

______________________________________________


----------



## orbital

+

SolarForce has a new Black Bezel for all your stealthy needs






_________________:devil:


----------



## orbital

+


*Solarforce L2D*

First _side switch _P60 host


----------



## hank

I've got a Solarforce UV dropin (P60) 
I can get a filter that will block about all of the visible light and let the UV through.
This is a 2" diameter round filter (that would be 50.8mm)

and I haven't been looking at flashlights with such big heads so have no clue what's available.
I see "SST-60" lights have reflectors/lenses around that size, but have no clue if this would take the dropin

Are there flashlights that will take a P60 dropin, and have a 2" reflector? Clue needed ....

<blockquote> Rosco’s new Permacolor #3660 UV Pass Filter in front of a UV-rich source will do the trick perfectly. The formulation of the filter necessitates us to coat both sides of the glass, so this filter is more expensive that the other colors in the Permacolor range - but its dichroic formulation will hold up for many hours inside your newly created blacklight.</blockquote>
http://www.rosco.com/spectrum/index.php/2011/10/

So I"m looking for a host that will take a P60 dropin, and a head that will host 2" diameter reflector and lens.


----------



## fivemega

hank said:


> I"m looking for a host that will take a P60 dropin, and a head that will host 2" diameter reflector and lens.



*Google for "Surefire Deep Turbo C Head"*


----------



## hank

Thanks, emailed a question (I'd have to find a reflector that works with the Solarforce UV emitter, in that diameter, as well).

Does anyone know the spec on the bezel threads on the standard Solarforce heads? 
My alternative hope is finding a way to use photography step-up rings, if I can get one to match the Solarforce bezel, then stack them up til I can mount the 2" filter


----------



## orbital

+

* Carbon Fiber P60 host*








Solarforce L2C available soon


----------



## orbital

+

*L2-D18 *

Solarforce 2x18650 body,, for when you need lots of juice


----------



## orbital

+

First new P60 brand in years,,

*SViTAC* ST-1


----------



## välineurheilija

orbital said:


> +
> 
> First new P60 brand in years,,
> 
> *SViTAC* ST-1


That looks nice!


----------



## orbital

+

must have missed this one,,, anyway

*Romisen RC-T603*


----------



## orbital

+

*TNC Products*

must see site!:devil:






photo from CPF member *easilyled*___^


----------



## orbital

+

couple new hosts


----------



## orbital

+

.. new tailcap for the L2s'
super grip or super-duper grip?


----------



## psychbeat

Cool SF is still putting out new stuff 
P60 FTW!!
Thanks Orbital for keeping this thread going!


----------



## orbital

+

T-minus___ 5..4..3..2





*CH-2* for L2s'


----------



## orbital

+

New host,, not sure how long its been out

*TacLites 600-B

*


----------



## scs

This came out a while ago, but appears it didn't generate much if any interest. Shame. Looks like a very robust design.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-A-quick-video-review-on-the-Taclite-P60-host


----------



## Solarius

scs said:


> This came out a while ago, but appears it didn't generate much if any interest. Shame. Looks like a very robust design.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-A-quick-video-review-on-the-Taclite-P60-host


Look very nice, can't find it as host only on sale though.


----------



## orbital

+

For reference purposes






*macscustoms 18500 Ti_______________^*


----------



## liteboy

hello all, didn't know this thread existed! Please help suggest a good host to carry my next purchase which will most likely be a VN54 version P60 dropin for high output. My requirements are:
-reasonably available for purchase
-body/head shape and design good for heat dissipation, but
-do not want external copper head or body (don't want to deal with the patina and metallic smell)
-bored for 18650
-need high-drain switch (that matches body and head - no lego for me)
-cost for the entire host ~$200 plus/minus

thanks all in advance!!


----------



## ven

Easy option would be a bored host, 6p off vinh or a seraph host. No 18650 host will be amazing tbh with a high output drop in, but cryos bezels do help out a little. Up the size a tad to 26650 and check fivemega for a cooly! Around $100 and 26650 fed so you get almost double the mah. Better still you can still use an 18650 cell with a piece of tubing as a spacer !














Importantly and regardless of host, make sure you wrap the drop in body with copper foil or alike , this helps heat transfer away from the p60 and to the body . Aim for a snug fit, do a couple of wraps and test out, add more or remove etc till snug. I use the tape for guitars , Ebay has rolls for a few $'s! Just sees his copper tape , all though not quite as good, kitchen foil will help as well.

I really like my surefire hosts tbh, they are my fav ones right now but that's partly due to being late to the p60 party and always wanted some SF lights(will need boring out from standard form )

Cheaper options are solarforce , cheap and fairly decent for the money . Good few choices to be had....


----------



## liteboy

Ven to the rescue again. I should've just PM'd you, haha! Your quick replies really fuelling by buying though. I haven't received my rc40 and already looking for next one, arrggh! OK, I'm intrigued by your 26650 suggests though, this might be my first platform for that cell. Not crazy about the finned look through the entire body for the cooly though. are the cooly heads readily available? I wasn't looking for a lego light, but open minded if the colors match.


----------



## ven

What i would do, get a bored 6p off vinh or oveready, get a cryos (this is the z44 size, little smaller than the z32 one)bezel to match.............will look like






Love my c2's the most though




For better heat management, bored c2 with z33 cryos and triad tail cap(oveready again)




I know its not really what you want, but the tail cap will handle anything you can throw at it, the bezel will help with heat




My SF hosts and love them all




The cooly is a little on the larger side, in hand pic




cooly here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?326040-COOLY-26650-D26-(P60)-Host-By-FiveMega


Lots of options liteboy, the ti seraphs are very nice off vinh! of course ti is not the best for heat though

Saying that, my stainless L2T works well with my p60vnT mule for work









My one at home has the cu cryos




Too much weight for comfy edc tbh, but i like it :laughing:

Oh it never ends!! add me to your ignore list is my best advice


----------



## Genna




----------



## ven

and then there are the big boys, love those 26650's, are they the defense hosts from OR? has to be one of the best looking 26650 hosts imo


----------



## Genna

Thanks for your help ven, I wrote a description of the hosts, but has not appeared...[emoji53]

Besides the Surefire Z44 bezel (second from left) and the head of the third light from the left, everything is for P60 and from Fivemega. 

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the DL hosts are of FM? I had these hosts from FM, before OR present the Defense light.


----------



## ven

I thought the defense lights were from oveready(2 on the far right), the bezels look like cryos ones, can tell the others are fivemega though(not too well up on fivemega tbh and was unaware fivemega made a DL)..............stand to be corrected of course 

Either way, they are a very nice arsenal of hosts you have there.................which are needed for some of those drop ins you have


----------



## Genna

ven said:


> I thought the defense lights were from oveready(2 on the far right), the bezels look like cryos ones, can tell the others are fivemega though(not too well up on fivemega tbh and was unaware fivemega made a DL)..............stand to be corrected of course







Sorry, I've left and right confused [emoji85]

Yes, the two small 1x26650 host on the far right have Cryos M2 heads.


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...urefire-C-head-1x26500-amp-2x26500&highlight=

Many thanks, but still need a few dropins. Unfortunately I did not get to respond in my thread [emoji28]


----------



## ven




----------



## orbital

+

L2T/M _'mini'__.._ 18350 host






== called a *Solarforce Handy DIY Flashlight body *for searchasing


----------



## Ozythemandias

orbital said:


> +
> 
> L2T/M _'mini'__.. _wonder if 18350 will fit?
> 
> 
> 
> == called a *Solarforce Handy DIY Flashlight body *for searchasing




Wonder how much smaller than the L2M 18350? other than smooth head, I dont know how much difference there can be


----------



## orbital

+

yep.. 18350 will fit


----------



## orbital

+

Added *Texas Lumens *hosts & their optional 20700 battery tube size 

yess


----------



## kosPap

addition of the latest Kaidomain hosts is in order
http://kaidomain.com/Led-Flashlights/kdlitker-flashlights


----------



## orbital

+

Gave this thread a bump for *scout24 *post #8 here : https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...17-What-is-the-best-LED-flashlight-for-your&&


----------



## orbital

+

One that slipped through the cracks over the years, better late than never-
updated the op


*Manta Ray M6*


----------



## akula88

Bumping this thread with my P60-drop-in conversions on compatible bodies. All my Surefires are via commercially available adapters. While I like the P60-drop in set-up, I never been able to adapt the P6-series directly into my preference.







Bodies hosting P60 drop-ins {Left-to-Right}
1- SF U2 with SF Lu60 adapter and SF Z44 bezel : 
2- SF U2 wt OverReady LU60 P60 adapter and Cyros Cooling Bezel : 
3- SF E2e with Lumens Factory P60 to E Head Bezel Unit : 
4- SF E2D similar to the previous one of the left : 
5- SF E2e with TnC(?) E to C adapter and Z44 : 
6- Fivemega 1000 Lumens E2 Fire ('personally customed') with Lumens Factory E to C adapter/Z44 : 
7- Fivemega E Head, C Tail 18650 Body with Vital Gear E2C adapter/Z44 Bezel : 
8- KDLitker E6 : 
9- KDLitker E6-21700

I'm an E-series fan, so most of my bodies-/heads are made compatible with the platform. The only 'true or unadulterated  ' P60 hosts are the KDLitkers.


----------



## Tusk

akula88 said:


> Bumping this thread with my P60-drop-in conversions on compatible bodies. All my Surefires are via commercially available adapters. While I like the P60-drop in set-up, I never been able to adapt the P6-series directly into my preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodies hosting P60 drop-ins {Left-to-Right}
> 1- SF U2 with SF Lu60 adapter and SF Z44 bezel :
> 2- SF U2 wt OverReady LU60 P60 adapter and Cyros Cooling Bezel :
> 3- SF E2e with Lumens Factory P60 to E Head Bezel Unit :
> 4- SF E2D similar to the previous one of the left :
> 5- SF E2e with TnC(?) E to C adapter and Z44 :
> 6- Fivemega 1000 Lumens E2 Fire ('personally customed') with Lumens Factory E to C adapter/Z44 :
> 7- Fivemega E Head, C Tail 18650 Body with Vital Gear E2C adapter/Z44 Bezel :
> 8- KDLitker E6 :
> 9- KDLitker E6-21700
> 
> I'm an E-series fan, so most of my bodies-/heads are made compatible with the platform. The only 'true or unadulterated  ' P60 hosts are the KDLitkers.



Would you happen to know if the KDlitker E6-21700 body works with a mclicky switch?

TIA


----------



## orbital

Tusk said:


> Would you happen to know if the KDlitker E6-21700 body works with a mclicky switch?
> 
> TIA



+

I don't have a mclicky, but took apart my KD 21700 tailcap to get an idea on size, a mclicky may be a bit long.

Not wanting to put it back together right away, I ordered up _three_ 2-packs of 6 Amp forward switches from KD,, 
with coupon it was $8.07 or $1.34 per switch.


----------



## orbital

+

Malkoff 21700 body & tailcap added.

*MD21700*


----------



## orbital

+

Just wanted to thank everyone who contributed to the P60 List & thread info.

As you can see in the OP; the font // sizing is mixed up from the new forum format & I cannot edit it.
I have asked Jelly what can be done & nothing has been done.
Problem is, if there is a new host like if Surefire 18650 or 21700,* it can be posted here*, but just not added to the original *'List'*

So, the list is a solid reference used throughout the web in various forms,, thanks to CPF..


----------

